# Beztēma >  Magnētu enerģijas pētīšanas topiks.

## Raimonds1

Šite var tuvināt un attālināāt magnētus un pētīt Steorn un citas teorijas.

----------


## Vinchi

Varbūt sāc ar saviem pētījumu rezultātiem!? Apnikušas man tās teorijas gribas redzēt bildes un mērījumus!

----------


## Raimonds1

Šajā topikā es svinīgi apņemos nepostēt nevienu pašu reizi, lai te ņemas Steorn un co.

----------


## Steorn

Nu labi labi, iepostēšu te labāk   ::  




> varu pastāstīt pašu vienkāršāko paņēmienu kā likvidēt enerģiju to pats Šons (Sean McCarthy, CEO of Steorn)  publiskajā forumā izklāsītja jau 2006.gada decembrī
> 
> 
>  Nu, klaaj ar valjaa, veelams ar eksperimenta detaljaam. Tukshas runas buus par iisu.  Pie kam man pat ir lielas aizdomas, ka zinu, kuraa vietaa steornisti lohanulji.


 Pieļauju ka zzz pat nav dzirdējis par steorn publiskajā forumā dikti apspriesto tēmu "fast in, slow out" Tad lūk viens no Steorn āķīgajiem jautājumiem skanēja šādi - ja mēs paņemam feromagnētisku materiālu (pieņemsim tērauds) un pietuvinam to ļoti ātri magnētam, tik ātri ka tas nepaspēj magnetizēties, tad pagaidam nedaudz līdz tas ir magnetizējies (tagad starp tēraudu un magnētu ir spēks > 0) un lēnām attālinam līdz sākotnējam stāvoklim. Domāju ka pašsaprotams ka salīdzinot ar normālu gadījumu "slow in, slow out" mūsu gadījumā nezkur pazūd enerģija ko nesaņemam pirmajā daļā pietuvinot tēraudu pie magnēta. Saskaņā ar enerģijas nezūdamības likumu mums vajadzētu konstatēt kādā formā šī enerģija ir pārvērtusies, Steorn forumā cilvēki piedāvāja vairākus variantus, interesanti ko piedāvās zzz ? Protams es varu apgalvot kas ienāk prātā, Steorn var apgalvot kas ienāk prātā, bet atbildi var uzzināt veicot laboratorisku eksperimentu.

----------


## a_masiks

> Saskaņā ar enerģijas nezūdamības likumu mums vajadzētu konstatēt kādā formā šī enerģija ir pārvērtusies,


 Siltumā. Pietuvinot "ātri" metālu pie magnēta- ātri arī metāls jānobremzē. E=mv². jo lielāka metāla massa, jo lielāks ātrums - jo lielāks enerģijas zudums. 
Vot, ja verētu pie magnēta pielikt metālu bez massas, tad massu palielināt un lēnām atvilkt to nost no magnēta... bet tas jau tik un tā būs enerģijas-massas nezūdamības likuma pārkāpšana... tik pat labi ar "pazūdošo" un "uzradušos" massu varētu veidot gravitācijas vāverratiņa mūžōgo dzinēju. Kaut kā nevienam nav sanācis...

----------


## Steorn

> Saskaņā ar enerģijas nezūdamības likumu mums vajadzētu konstatēt kādā formā šī enerģija ir pārvērtusies,
> 
> 
>  Siltumā. Pietuvinot "ātri" metālu pie magnēta- ātri arī metāls jānobremzē. E=mv². jo lielāka metāla massa, jo lielāks ātrums - jo lielāks enerģijas zudums. 
> Vot, ja verētu pie magnēta pielikt metālu bez massas, tad massu palielināt un lēnām atvilkt to nost no magnēta... bet tas jau tik un tā būs enerģijas-massas nezūdamības likuma pārkāpšana... tik pat labi ar "pazūdošo" un "uzradušos" massu varētu veidot gravitācijas vāverratiņa mūžōgo dzinēju. Kaut kā nevienam nav sanācis...


 Ja tu veiksi eksperimentu varēsi pats pārliecināties ka "uz siltumu" pazudušo enerģiju nevarēsi norakstīt. Iesaku nejaukt klāt sākotnējo kinētisko enerģiju un inerci, to var uzkrāt kaut vai izmantojot atsperes un nav obligāti iztērēt sadursmē ar magnētu un tādējādi pārvērst siltumā.

----------


## zzz

steorn berninj, iztiec labaak bez pieljaavumiem, citaadi es saakshu pieljaut ka tevi beerniibaa maaminja uz griidas ar galvu uz leju nometusi.   :: 

Ja tev bremzeeti pielec, tad atkaartoju: tavs priekshgaajeejs epis jau vicinaajaas ar steornismiem, tai skaitaa ar sho milzu aatro-leeno atklaasmi. 

Atbilde vienkaarsha - siltumaa paarveershas (plus veel dazhas nianses).

Nu-s tagad apraksti eksperimentaalaas detaljas aparaatam ar kuru steornisti demonstreeja shitento energjijas pazushanu.   Taa kaa taa nav energjijas razhoshana, bet zaudeeshana un tjipa ideja jau ir izpausta publiski, tad tur nekaa sleepjama nav.

Ja steornisti shii efekta esamiibu nav demostreejushi eksperimentaali, tad nu neko - klusee, steorn, mutautinjaa un kjeries klaat pats pie magneetu aatri leenaas tirinaashanas.

----------


## a_masiks

> Ja tu veiksi eksperimentu varēsi pats pārliecināties ka "uz siltumu" pazudušo enerģiju nevarēsi norakstīt.


 kā reiz var. Kaut kad teķa laikos bija vienkārš uzdevums -  aprēķināt, no kāda augstuma jānomet 1kg svina gabals, lai sadursmes brīdī ar zemi, tas izkustu. Augstums bija diezgan liels.



> to var uzkrāt kaut vai izmantojot atsperes un nav obligāti iztērēt sadursmē ar magnētu un tādējādi pārvērst siltumā.


 Bet mīļais cilvēk! Tad nospriegotā acpere darbosies pretēji magnētiskā lauka pievilkšanas spēkam, padarot par 0 jebkādu iespēju iegūt enerģiju no šāda magnētiskā lauka, kam pretī darboja acperes elastības spēki!

----------


## Steorn

> steorn berninj, iztiec labaak bez pieljaavumiem, citaadi es saakshu pieljaut ka tevi beerniibaa maaminja uz griidas ar galvu uz leju nometusi.  
> 
> Ja tev bremzeeti pielec, tad atkaartoju: tavs priekshgaajeejs epis jau vicinaajaas ar steornismiem, tai skaitaa ar sho milzu aatro-leeno atklaasmi. 
> 
> Atbilde vienkaarsha - siltumaa paarveershas (plus veel dazhas nianses).
> 
> Nu-s tagad apraksti eksperimentaalaas detaljas aparaatam ar kuru steornisti demonstreeja shitento energjijas pazushanu.   Taa kaa taa nav energjijas razhoshana, bet zaudeeshana un tjipa ideja jau ir izpausta publiski, tad tur nekaa sleepjama nav.
> 
> Ja steornisti shii efekta esamiibu nav demostreejushi eksperimentaali, tad nu neko - klusee, steorn, mutautinjaa un kjeries klaat pats pie magneetu aatri leenaas tirinaashanas.


 Neskatoties uz to ka tu izrādi dziļu necieņu pret citiem foruma dalībniekiem varu atklāt ka enerģija nepārvēršas siltumā, lai cik ctipri tu to vēlētos    ::   Nu padomā pats kāda atšķirība vai tu pietuvini tēraudu pie magnēta lēnām vai ļoti ātri ? Kāpēc 2. gadījumā būtu jābūt bagai siltuma izdalīšanās ? Varbūt izsviedīsi vēl kādu gudru pieņēmumu ?

----------


## Steorn

> Bet mīļais cilvēk! Tad nospriegotā acpere darbosies pretēji magnētiskā lauka pievilkšanas spēkam, padarot par 0 jebkādu iespēju iegūt enerģiju no šāda magnētiskā lauka, kam pretī darboja acperes elastības spēki!


 Nu piemērs ir tīri teorētisks, kinētisko enerģiju var uzkrāt atsperē kad tērauds ir teiksim 5 mm attālumā no magnēta, tad tēraudam ļaut uzmangētizēties un tad atlaist atsperi, neskaitot zudumus atsperē, gaisa pretestībā, un siltumā kas izdalās indukcijas dēļ, mēs vēl papildus zaudējam tā iemesla dēļ ka starp tēraudu un magnētu nepastāv pievilkšanās spēks tiem satuvinoties, jautājums ir tieši par šo enerģiju, kur tā paliek ? Cikls ir noslēgts bet enerģiju summa nav vienāda ar 0

----------


## zzz

steorn beerninj, tu pirmais saaki, nu tad nefig apvainoties ka to pashu uzlabotaa veidaa pretii dabuu.  :: 

Fraaziite  "Pieļauju ka zzz pat nav dzirdējis par" nav iisti kosher pieklaajiigaa zinaatniskaa diskusijaa, bet tev jau ar to saprashanu pashvakaak.

Nu lai, tad pie kaa palikaam. Taatad: pieljauju ka steorns pat nav dzirdeejis par ... ni nav riktiigi.  :: 

Ir aciimredzami ka steornam ir smaga bezjeega par termiskajaam paraadiibaam, kas saistiitas ar magnetizeeshanos/demagnetizeeshanos. Tur nu nekaa, jaasuuta shis peec maaciibu graamataam (diezgan netriviaalaam gan).

Bet, beerninj steorn, abstrakti ljaljaaa par teorijaam shinii punktaa nav iipashi vajadziigi. Tu eksperimenta aprakstu ar detaljaam dzemdee (tjipa apraata shemaa uttt, aparaats tika krukjiits x stundas, nn miljoni dzoulu kaa akaa pazudushi ij aparaats ni par graadu sasilis, nu taa apmeeram), nevis tukshas runas.

Ja eksperimenta nav - tad kaa jau teicu - klusee , steorn, neezdodzinjaa un kjeries pie eksperimenta klaat pats. Kad buusi gatavs, dod zinju, publika veeleesies apskatiit. Kaadas paardesmit kilovatstundas, ko publiski izniicinaat bez peedaam, ar sponsoreesim. Aparaatu gan tev naaksies buuveet no saviem liidzekljiem.  ::

----------


## a_masiks

> jautājums ir tieši par šo enerģiju, kur tā paliek ? Cikls ir noslēgts bet enerģiju summa nav vienāda ar 0


 Joks jau tāds, ka cikls NAV noslēdzies. Kur paliek enerģija? Elementāri, Vatson! Metāla magnētiskajā histerēzē.
Lai paskaidrotu NORMĀLI un saprotami - mehāniskās sistēmas vietā pielietojam....elektro-magnētisko.
ņemam dzelzi - /naglu/, uztinam uz tās spoli, un spolē laižam nesimetrisku strāvu: vienā virzienā īsu un lielu strāvas impulsu, pretējā pavisam nelielu pastāvīgu mikrostrāvu, bet pēc efektīvās vērtības vienādu ar pretējā virziena strāvas impulsu. Strāva abos virzienos vienāda. Bet nagla uzmagnetizējas tikai lielā strāvas impulsa virzienā...
Tb -  nākošajā mehānisko svārstību ciklā zaudēsi pilnīgi visu, ko būsi ieguvis "lēnām izvelkot ārā' dzelzi, jo dzelzs būs JAU NOMAGNITIZĒTA, un pievilksies klāt nevis 'bez spēka", bet ar "dubultu" spēku. Tb -  ja turpinām eksperimentu ar to pašu dzelzs gabalu - mēs nonākam pie 0 iegūtās enerģijas. Varu saderēt, ka tieši TUR arī iebuksē steorna eksperimenti.

----------


## Steorn

> Ir aciimredzami ka steornam ir smaga bezjeega par termiskajaam paraadiibaam, kas saistiitas ar magnetizeeshanos/demagnetizeeshanos. Tur nu nekaa, jaasuuta shis peec maaciibu graamataam (diezgan netriviaalaam gan).


 Ja tu domāji tā saucamo "Magneto-calorific effect" (nezinu kā latviski to sauc) tad tas arī nav pie vainas, uzmagnetizējot tēraudu tas pavisam nedaudz sasilst, un demagnetizējot tik pat daudz arī atdziest, šeit ir enerģijas balanss.




> Tu eksperimenta aprakstu ar detaljaam dzemdee (tjipa apraata shemaa uttt, aparaats tika krukjiits x stundas, nn miljoni dzoulu kaa akaa pazudushi ij aparaats ni par graadu sasilis, nu taa apmeeram), nevis tukshas runas.


 Tu gandrīz vai aprakstīji eksperimenta būtību. Apmēram šāds ekeperiments tika veikts, disks tika griezsts ntās stundas (nav pa rokai tagad atskaite, ja nemaldos pat nedēļu no vietas) Tika ņemta vērā siltuma izdalīšanās un magnētu izmaiņas. Rezultāts tāds ka neizdevās konstatēt kur palika zaudētā enerģija. Tā ka man šāds eksperiments nav nepieciešams, bet ja ir vēlme pašam atkārtot šādu eksperimentu (ieguldot savu naudu un laiku) varu pastāstīt arī sīkākas detaļas.

----------


## a_masiks

> Tika ņemta vērā siltuma izdalīšanās un magnētu izmaiņas. Rezultāts tāds ka neizdevās konstatēt kur palika zaudētā enerģija.


  :: 
Var būt vaina ir nevis mistiskā enerģijas pazušanā, bet *nespējā* konstatēt, kur tā palika? Tb- grieza disku uz riņķi /dzesēja ar gaisu/ un nekādi nespēja pamanīt kur enerģija pakāsās?

----------


## Steorn

> Tika ņemta vērā siltuma izdalīšanās un magnētu izmaiņas. Rezultāts tāds ka neizdevās konstatēt kur palika zaudētā enerģija.
> 			
> 		
> 
>  
> Var būt vaina ir nevis mistiskā enerģijas pazušanā, bet *nespējā* konstatēt, kur tā palika? Tb- grieza disku uz riņķi /dzesēja ar gaisu/ un nekādi nespēja pamanīt kur enerģija pakāsās?


 Tas tiešām būtu jautri   ::  Neuztraucies gaiss tur nebija.

----------


## zzz

> Ja tu domāji tā saucamo "Magneto-calorific effect" (nezinu kā latviski to sauc) tad tas arī nav pie vainas, uzmagnetizējot tēraudu tas pavisam nedaudz sasilst, un demagnetizējot tik pat daudz arī atdziest, šeit ir enerģijas balanss.


 Nu redz steorns te smuki demonstree taadu mazu smuku nekompetenci. Cik taalu lieta buutu saistiita ar ideaalu magneto-kalorisko efektu balanss buutu. Diemzheel skaadiigaa kaartaa reaalajaa dziivee magneetiskajiem materiaaliem piemiit histereeze un ops - nav vairs ideaalaa balansinja, zaudeejam energjiju siltuma veidaa. 




> Tu eksperimenta aprakstu ar detaljaam dzemdee (tjipa apraata shemaa uttt, aparaats tika krukjiits x stundas, nn miljoni dzoulu kaa akaa pazudushi ij aparaats ni par graadu sasilis, nu taa apmeeram), nevis tukshas runas.


 > Tā ka man šāds eksperiments nav nepieciešams, 

steorninj, man arii shis eksperiments nu absoluuti nav nepiecieshams.  ::  Tas vajadziigs tikai tiem biedriishiem kuri tic ka shie ir atklaajushi jaunus fizikas likumus un pretendee uz Nobelja preemiju un triljonu peljnju no saviem muuzhiigajiem dzineejiem. Es vinju apgalvojumiem neticu (piem biedris steorns augstaak demonstree aciimredzamu nekompetenci) taa kaa kuuu - pieraadiishanas uzdevums uz steornistu un vinju fanu pleciem. Eksperimentaalaas pieraadiishanas. Bazaarinji forumos buus nepietiekami. (atgaadinaajums - valideeshana chota iespruudiijusies. Atmazkas bija diezgan humoriigas kaut kas par teemu ka demonstraacijas vitriinaa gaisma par stipru utml. pilniigs horizontaalais taimkods voobschem  ::  )

> varu pastāstīt arī sīkākas detaļas.

steorn, tu jau reizes triis tiki aicinaats izklaastiit eksperimentaalaas detaljas, kas tev tajaa bija nesaprotams un nepieleca no pirmaas reizes? jeb taa arii esi pieradis tikai pa tuksho pljuksteet?

----------


## Steorn

> Cik taalu lieta buutu saistiita ar ideaalu magneto-kalorisko efektu balanss buutu. Diemzheel skaadiigaa kaartaa reaalajaa dziivee magneetiskajiem materiaaliem piemiit histereeze un ops - nav vairs ideaalaa balansinja, zaudeejam energjiju siltuma veidaa.


 Diemžēl te tu kaut ko laid dēlī, eksperimenta rezultāti rāda ka enerģija neizdalās siltuma veidā, pēc manām zināšanām pārvietojies kā gribi pa histerēzes cilpu vai sķērsām, ja nonāc tur kur sāki tad MCE enerģijas balanss saglabājas tā vismaz būtu jābūt pēc tā paša enerģijas nezūdamības likuma   ::  , ja tev ir kāds savādāks informācijas avots vari iedot linku, papētīšu.

----------


## a_masiks

> pēc manām zināšanām pārvietojies kā gribi pa histerēzes cilpu vai sķērsām, ja nonāc tur kur sāki tad MCE enerģijas balanss saglabājas tā vismaz būtu jābūt pēc tā paša enerģijas nezūdamības likuma


 Tiešām? Hmmm.... varbūt ir vērts atjaunot zināšanas par magnētisko materiālu magnetizācijas histerēzes cilpu? Kas tā tāda ir, vai vari man, čaiņikam, vienkārši un saprotami paskaidrot?

----------


## Steorn

> varbūt ir vērts atjaunot zināšanas par magnētisko materiālu magnetizācijas histerēzes cilpu? Kas tā tāda ir, vai vari man, čaiņikam, vienkārši un saprotami paskaidrot?


 Kas tad tieši tev ir neskaidrs ? Materiālu ir tik daudz ka grūti pat ko ietekt, vari sākt ar google vai fizikas grāmatu augstokām.

Pirmais uz ko uzdūros http://www.ndt-ed.org/EducationResource ... isLoop.htm diezgan saprotami ja pārzini angļu valdodu.

----------


## zzz

Nu re cik jauki, ja biedriits steorns apgalvo ka eksperimentu publiski apspriest nevar, tad pasaakums ir nonaacis liidz logjiskam galam - biedriitis steorn driikst ciitiigi attureeties no tukshaam runaam liidz tam laikam kameer vinjam buus publiski apspriezhami eksperimenti. 


Attieciibaa uz histereezes zudumiem biedriitis steorns atkaartoti demonstree savu nekompetenci. Nu, ne ko citu es no vinja arii negaidu, cilveeki ar adekvaatu izgliitiibu nenodarbojas ar fanoshanu par neeksisteejoshiem muuzhiigajiem dzineejiem.

Izgliitiibai biedriitim steornam naaksies iet uz biblioteeku un lasiit tur nopietnas graamatas par magneetismu. Bet nu taa ieskatam, populaarai ilustraacijai ka shim ir smagi caurumi saprashanaa par magneetisma fiziku, shis var taa uzmest aci tam ar ko shai jomaa nodarbojas zinaatnieki (un nemaz neslepeno rezultaatus). Nu-sss, piemeeram,

http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v4 ... 02657.html
(Nature, blj@. Kad steornisti nopubliceesies ieksh Nature, padod zinju, ieshu ciitiigi lasiit.  ::  A to no biedriisha steorna njaudeeshanas "aiiii, viss slepens" jeegas absoluuti nekaadas) 

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science?_o ... e552f88895

utttt

----------


## jeecha

http://www.phact.org/e/con_man.htm

----------


## a_masiks

* Steorn*
Nu un kur tu histerēzes aprakstā redzēji, ka materiālu magnetizējot uz pretējo polaritāti, tie *atgūta* iepriekšējās magnetizācijas laikā patērētā enerģija? IMHO tas ir tas pac, kas slidināt smilšpapīra klucīti pa koka dēli starp puntiem A B un C. Aizšļucinot no B uz C mēs tērējam enerģiju zudumos, bet šļūcinot no C uz A  -  atpakaļ neiegūstam neko, tikai papildus zudumus A_C posmā. Nonākot atpakaļ punktā B mums nav nekāds enerģijas līdzsvars. Mums ir konkrēti aprēķināmi zudumi. Vai ne tā?

----------


## Steorn

> Attieciibaa uz histereezes zudumiem biedriitis steorns atkaartoti demonstree savu nekompetenci.


 Ar zināšanām man viss ir kārtībā, man likās ka runa iet par to pašu MCE efektu, ja runājam par histerēzes zudumiem, tad arī tas abos gadījumos "slow in, slow out" un "fast in, slow out" ir vienāds. Tā ka uz histerēzes zudumiem mūsu pazaudēto enerģiju arī nevarēs norakstīt   ::  Tas pats attiecias arī uz virpuļstrāvu zudumiem.

----------


## zzz

Taa kaa tu biedriiti steorn eksperimenta detaljas publiski izpaust neveelies, tad tukshaas runas turi ciet.

Naakamaa biedriisha steorna kliedzoshaa nekompetence - zudumi virpuljstraavaas ir pavisam noteikti dazhaadi atkariibaa no magneetiskaa lauka izmainjas aatruma(magneeta tirinaashanas aatruma). Kaa arii zudumi virpuljstraavaas ir tikai vienaa virzienaa - zudumos, nevis piebaazaam pazaudeejaam, atvikaam, oi, energjija peekshnji klaat pieradaas atpakalj. 

Voobschem sho raimondinja laipni pasaakto topiku var taisiit ciet, no biedriisha steorna nekaada sakariiga informaacija aaraa nenaaks. (taadas tur vienkaarshi nav, kaa jau muuzhiigo dzineeju izgudrotaajiem)

----------


## Steorn

> Taa kaa tu biedriiti steorn eksperimenta detaljas publiski izpaust neveelies, tad tukshaas runas turi ciet.
> 
> Naakamaa biedriisha steorna kliedzoshaa nekompetence - zudumi virpuljstraavaas ir pavisam noteikti dazhaadi atkariibaa no magneetiskaa lauka izmainjas aatruma(magneeta tirinaashanas aatruma). Kaa arii zudumi virpuljstraavaas ir tikai vienaa virzienaa - zudumos, nevis piebaazaam pazaudeejaam, atvikaam, oi, energjija peekshnji klaat pieradaas atpakalj.


 Nu labi tev ir taisnība, gan histerēzes gan virpuļstrāvas zudumi ir vienvirziena, pie tam virpuļstrāvas ir lielākas pie straujākām magnētiskā lauka izmaiņām, bet tās var izslēgt pilnībā ja pielieto keramiskos vai neodīma magnētus bez nikeļa pārklājuma. 




> Voobschem sho raimondinja laipni pasaakto topiku var taisiit ciet, no biedriisha steorna nekaada sakariiga informaacija aaraa nenaaks. (taadas tur vienkaarshi nav, kaa jau muuzhiigo dzineeju izgudrotaajiem)


 Izskatās ka tev aptrūkušas idejas kur paliek enerģija mūsu "fast in, slow out" gadījumā tāpēc gribās lai topiku slēdz ciet   ::  Tevi varētu noraksturot kā tipisku skeptiķi mūžīgo dzinēju jautājumā, tu nepieļauj pat niecīgāko iespēju ka enerģijas nezūdamības likums vienkārši nav pilnīgs un tam ir izņēmumi kad tas nedarbojas. Tādā gadījumā es tavas domas mainīt nespēšu pat ja publicētu eksperiementa rezultātus, tu teiktu ka tas viss ir viltots uz izzīsts no pirksta.

----------


## a_masiks

Enerģijas nezūdamības likumam apakšā stāv formula un teorija. Ja steornam *nav* šī pamatojuma - kāpēc kādam uzskatīt ka šī hipotēze ir patiesa?
Uzpirktseņa spēlītē zirnītis zem uzpirksteņa pazūd... bet ar vielas-enerģijas nezūdāmību tam nav nekāda sakara. Attiecīgi - bez teorētiskā pamatojuma un formulām par itkā reāls eskperiments var izrādīties tīra blēdība.





> Enerģijas nezūdamības likums
> 
> Enerģija nezūd un nerodas no jauna, tā tikai pārvēršas no viena veida enerģijas otra veida enerģijā vai pāriet no viena ķermeņa uz otru. Pilnā mehāniskā enerģija ir kinētiskās un potenciālās enerģijas summma. Enerģijas nezūdamības likums ir spēkā ne tikai mehāniskajai kustībai, bet arī siltuma parādībām, kvantu fizikā, relatīviskajā fizikā un citur.
> 
> E=Ek+Ep=const 
> Saturs iegūts no "http://lv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ener%C4%A3ijas_nez%C5%ABdam%C4%ABbas_likums"


 Kura enerģija palielinās steorna gadījumā? Kinētiskā, vai potenciālā? Formulā to var izteikt?

----------


## zzz

steorninj, topiku var sleegt ciet taapeec ka tam nav satura - eksperimentaalos datus biedriitis steorns piestaadiit nav speejiigs, abet bez taadiem visas vinja runas ir tikai dailjliteratuura bez pamatojuma (tehniskaa forumaa lieka).

Man sheit nekaadas idejas nav jaaizgudro. Tas tev ir pienaakums pieraadiit savus apgalvojumus. Ar eksperimentaaliem datiem. Pieraadiijumu nav - bai bai, bezsatura runas vari tureet citaa vietaa.

----------


## Steorn

> Enerģijas nezūdamības likumam apakšā stāv formula un teorija. Ja steornam *nav* šī pamatojuma - kāpēc kādam uzskatīt ka šī hipotēze ir patiesa?
> Uzpirktseņa spēlītē zirnītis zem uzpirksteņa pazūd... bet ar vielas-enerģijas nezūdāmību tam nav nekāda sakara. Attiecīgi - bez teorētiskā pamatojuma un formulām par itkā reāls eskperiments var izrādīties tīra blēdība.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...


 Iesaku sākt ar jautājumu kas tad ir enerģijas nezūdamības likums, par matemātisko teorēmu kuru izvirzīja slavenā zinātniece Emmi Nētere (Emmy Noether) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Noether's_theorem ,godīgi sakot es ne pārāk tajā visā iebraucu, bet īss kopsavilkums ir tāds ka enerģijas nezūdamības likums ir spēkā tikai tad ja tiek saglabāta laika invariance jeb simetrija laikā, tā teikt likums darbojas tikai gadījumos kad kinētiskā vai potenciālā enerģija nav atkarīgas no laika. Ja skatamies uz mūsu piemēru tērauda potenciālo enerģiju attiecībā pret magnētu var izteikt ar formulu kurā ietilpst laiks t, ja negaidam un pietuvinam tēraudu ļoti ātri, potenciālā enerģija ir gandrīz nulle, ja paiet noteikt laiks potenciālā enerģija ir lielāka, visu nosaka laiks t. Un pēc Nēteres teorēmas enerģijas nezūdamības likums uz mūsu gadījumu neattiecas. Kā teikt gribi tici gribi nē bet šī teorēma ļoti labi izskaidro mūsu gadījumu.

----------


## Steorn

> Man sheit nekaadas idejas nav jaaizgudro. Tas tev ir pienaakums pieraadiit savus apgalvojumus. Ar eksperimentaaliem datiem. Pieraadiijumu nav - bai bai, bezsatura runas vari tureet citaa vietaa.


 zzz spainītis ir tukšs, vairāk ideju viņam nav   ::

----------


## zzz

Taks. Nekompetents spams no biedriisha steorn atkal.

Un taatad, taa kaa biedriitis steorns iisteniibaa ir tikai virtuaals veidojums, kursh shajaa forumaa ir uzradies tikai murgot nesakariibas par viena kraapniekkantora muuzhiigo dzineeju (teemaas par elektroniku vinsh nav devis absoluuti nekaadu ieguldiijumu) tad vinja banoshana nafig forumam nekaadu skaadi nenodariis , bet gluzhi otraadi buus lietderiiga, jo eliminees turpmaakos maldinoshos murgus.

LIIDZ AR TO VINCHI TIEK AICINAATS BANOT STEORNU NAFIG.

steorns driikst atgriezties tikai gadiijumaa, ja var piestaadiit izsmeljoshus eksperimentaalus pamatojumus saviem apgalvojumiem. 

Kaa arii Vinchi  buutu veelams paarbaudiit virtuaalaa veidojuma steorn izmantotaas IP adreses vai taas gadiijumaa nav liidziigas ar viena otra cita foruma neatziitaa izgudrotaaja adresiiteem un vai nav proxiji.

----------


## Steorn

> Taks. Nekompetents spams no biedriisha steorn atkal.
> 
> Un taatad, taa kaa biedriitis steorns iisteniibaa ir tikai virtuaals veidojums, kursh shajaa forumaa ir uzradies tikai murgot nesakariibas par viena kraapniekkantora muuzhiigo dzineeju (teemaas par elektroniku vinsh nav devis absoluuti nekaadu ieguldiijumu) tad vinja banoshana nafig forumam nekaadu skaadi nenodariis , bet gluzhi otraadi buus lietderiiga, jo eliminees turpmaakos maldinoshos murgus.
> 
> LIIDZ AR TO VINCHI TIEK AICINAATS BANOT STEORNU NAFIG.
> 
> steorns driikst atgriezties tikai gadiijumaa, ja var piestaadiit izsmeljoshus eksperimentaalus pamatojumus saviem apgalvojumiem. 
> 
> Kaa arii Vinchi  buutu veelams paarbaudiit virtuaalaa veidojuma steorn izmantotaas IP adreses vai taas gadiijumaa nav liidziigas ar viena otra cita foruma neatziitaa izgudrotaaja adresiiteem un vai nav proxiji.


 Virtuāls veidojums hmmm, nezināju ka ir igudroti tik intelektuāli boti un ka es esmu viens no tādiem   ::   Uzrados es šeit cerībā ka varbūt kādam atvērsies acis un tas kāds sāks domāt "out of box" jeb ārpus rāmjiem, ierūsējusi domāšana nekad nav sekmējusi jaunu atklājumu un izgudrojumu radīšanu. 
Es kaut kā neatradu šeit noteikumus un īpaši punktu ja dalībnieks nerunā par elektroniku tad tas jābano laukā, iedod linku ja tāds noteikums ir. 
Un ne jau tev vienam spriest vai es esmu lietderīgs vai nē, ja tev nepatīk vari vispār nelasīt šo diskusiju - nav spiesta lieta. Nu jebkurā gadījumā ja mani izbanos tad es atgriezīšos pēc validācija ar kaudzi laboratorisku eksperiementu akstaitēm, foto un video materiāliem   ::

----------


## zzz

Yup, biedriiti steorn, ej ka droshiem soljiem na*ui un triumfeejoshi atgriezies tikai peec slavenaas validaacijas ar eksperimentaalajiem datiem.  ::   Driiksti uzrasties arii citu iipashu fenomenu, teiksim, komunisma uzcelshanas psrs vai puuces astes ziedeeshanas, konstateeshanas gadiijumos.

>nezināju ka ir igudroti tik intelektuāli boti un ka es esmu viens no tādiem 

A kursh tev iestaastiija ka tavos rakstudarbos intelekts buutu atrodams?  ::  Oi, kaa tu sevi paarveertee.

>Uzrados es šeit cerībā ka varbūt kādam atvērsies acis 

Vari privaati zajaabivatj raimondinju un epi, vairaak atbilstoshi defektiivu praatinju sheit iipashi netusee.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Esmu redzējis arī līdzīgu diršanu. Nav jēgas prasīt eksperimenta rezultātus, jo tie ir viltoti. Nav jēgas prasīt pašu eksperimentu, jo to tā patās neviens atkārtot netaisās (es redzu, ka Steorn to nedarīs, bet citi vel jo mazāk, jo pārāk daudz laika patērēs, lai pierādītu neko).
Tas laikam bija par auksto kodolsintēzi, kur čalis arī konkrēti meloja ar eksperimenta rezultātiem. Nezinu, vai viņš nemācēja pareizi mērīt, vai arī vienkārši meloja, bet dati bija ļoti nepareizi (atceros, kā es skolā pildīju fizikas prakstisko darbu lapu paņemot teorijas datus un piemetot klāt mazliet kļūdu un berzi un apkārtējās vides faktorus... ;P).

Steorn - mans ieteikums tev - atslābsti ar šito. Tas viss ir fake un scam. Džeki ar to pelna naudu uz tādiem, kā tu. Ir simtiem pārliecinošu (priekš muļķiem) teoriju par free energy. Zini - viņi visi sola nopirkt ģeneratoru pēc pus gada, bet tas pēc pus gada nekad tā arī nepienāk. Labāk notici tam, kas ir rakstīts wikipedia par Steorn. Līdzīgs bullšits - www.blacklightpower.com  Varbūt tev pat iepatiksies labāk par steorn.

Beefs

----------


## darvins

Spams:
Lasu. Kopumā interesanti. Bet daži indivīdi riktīgi kretinē ar savu domu publicēšanu. Pofig, ka cilvēks kļūdās, toties viņs aizstāv savas domas par lietu. Daži ir tik pārgudri, ka nevis vēršās pret iespējami maldīgo uzskatu, bet gan pret šī iespējami maldīgā uzskata nesēju. Un tas ir zemiski. Tā rīkojas vājš cilvēks. 
Ieteiktu dažiem "superspeciem" mazliet nolaisties no zvaigznēm.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

http://tech.blorge.com/Structure:%20/20 ... ever-work/

----------


## zzz

darviiin izveerstaak izveerstaak  savu domu - arii taisies pieteikties steornam par fanu? Re kaa shim tomeer veicas sekotaajus salasiit, nav velti klavieri deldeejis.  ::  Varbuut piedaavaas tev kaadu akciju iegaadaaties.

Kas attiecas uz domu aizstaveeshanu un paareejo ljaljaljaa - shis tomeer ir tehnisks forums. Kuraa veertee tehnisko rezultaatu/datus, nevis dailjrunaashanu "domu aizstaaveeshanaa" (kura piedeveem veel satur nepatiesus fizikaalus apgalvojumus vienu peec otra). Aabet rezultaatu nevar uzraadiit ne kantoris steorns, ne biedriitis steorns. Taalabad vinsh tiek aicinaats tuseet kaadaa citaa vietaa, kameer vinjam buus rezultaati. Viss dikti vienkaarshi.

Ja biedrs darvins apgalvotu, ka izgudrojis muuzhiigo dzineeju un vinsh tiktu aicinaats to demonstreet, vinsh arii taadeelj justos viscaur kretineets? Nekautreejies, pastaasti, kaadas ir pareizi pieklaajiigaas metodes muuzhiigo dzineeju eksistences paarbaudiishanaas.  ::

----------


## Vinchi

Principā piekrītu Darvinam. Gadījumā ja arī Steorn idejas ir aplamas tad tas vismaz sekmē esošās fizikas atkārtošanu  :: 
Steorn nenovēršas no tēmas un ir pietiekoši ilgi iedizļinājies vienā lietā par kuru viņam ir izveidojies savs uzskats.
Man šī diskusija škiet pietiekami lasāma viela, ja tikai nebūtu visu laiku jālasa ZZZ brēkšana.
ZZZ ja tevi tracina šī tēma tad labāk never vaļā šo tematu un drusku atslābsti, sarunājuši!? (Seko līdzi savai valodai, cieni citus kaut arī necieni viņu idejas)

----------


## vecteevs

steorna vieta  ir seit http://hop.02.lv/E1 , pie   paareejaam mistaksteem.  Tachu muusdienaas ar labu maarketingu var taalu tikt, tas apstiprinaas lasot daza laba komentaarus forumaa .

Latvijaa ar ko taadu vareetu noorganizeet kaadu projektu.
Epis ar steornu galvenie inzenieri, raimonds menedzeris + PR un maarketinga strateegjis. 
Buus produkts ar loti augstu pievienoto veertiibu. 
http://walloftheworld.com puikas to pieraadiija.

----------


## a_masiks

> Šī diskusija man sāk patikt  Iesaku sākt ar jautājumu kas tad ir enerģijas nezūdamības likums, par matemātisko teorēmu kuru izvirzīja slavenā zinātniece Emmi Nētere (Emmy Noether) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Noether's_theorem ,godīgi sakot es ne pārāk tajā visā iebraucu, bet īss kopsavilkums ir tāds ka enerģijas nezūdamības likums ir spēkā tikai tad ja tiek saglabāta laika invariance jeb simetrija laikā, tā teikt likums darbojas tikai gadījumos kad kinētiskā vai potenciālā enerģija nav atkarīgas no laika.


 Tiešām neiebrauci. Enerģijas nezūdamība IR invarianta attiecībā pret laiku. Ja tev nebūtu grūti izlasīt -  kopējā enerģija /kas nezūd/ ir kinētiskās un potenciālās enerģijas summa. Jebkurā laika intervālā kinētiskā enerģija VAR pāriet potenciālajā, un potenciālā VAR pāriet kinētiskajā, bet KOPĒJĀ SUMMA NEMAINĀS jebkurā laika momentā!!!!

Attiecīgi maldīgais "kopsavilkus"  - _tā teikt likums darbojas tikai gadījumos kad kinētiskā vai potenciālā enerģija nav atkarīgas no laika_ ir nepatiess.
Varētu būt, ka tieši šiet slēpjas steorn blēdības pamats -  sadalīt enerģiju tās sastāvdaļās, sastāvdaļas padarīt laikā mainīgas un noslēpt vienā fāzē viena enerģijas veida pāreju citā. Reālā "mūžīgā dzinēja" prtotipā to vairs nevar izdarīt, tāpēc tāda nekad nebūs......

----------


## Steorn

> Esmu redzējis arī līdzīgu diršanu. Nav jēgas prasīt eksperimenta rezultātus, jo tie ir viltoti. Nav jēgas prasīt pašu eksperimentu, jo to tā patās neviens atkārtot netaisās (es redzu, ka Steorn to nedarīs, bet citi vel jo mazāk, jo pārāk daudz laika patērēs, lai pierādītu neko).
> Tas laikam bija par auksto kodolsintēzi, kur čalis arī konkrēti meloja ar eksperimenta rezultātiem. Nezinu, vai viņš nemācēja pareizi mērīt, vai arī vienkārši meloja, bet dati bija ļoti nepareizi (atceros, kā es skolā pildīju fizikas prakstisko darbu lapu paņemot teorijas datus un piemetot klāt mazliet kļūdu un berzi un apkārtējās vides faktorus... ;P).
> 
> Steorn - mans ieteikums tev - atslābsti ar šito. Tas viss ir fake un scam. Džeki ar to pelna naudu uz tādiem, kā tu. Ir simtiem pārliecinošu (priekš muļķiem) teoriju par free energy. Zini - viņi visi sola nopirkt ģeneratoru pēc pus gada, bet tas pēc pus gada nekad tā arī nepienāk. Labāk notici tam, kas ir rakstīts wikipedia par Steorn. Līdzīgs bullšits - http://www.blacklightpower.com  Varbūt tev pat iepatiksies labāk par steorn.
> 
> Beefs


 Tev kā cilvēkam no malas izveidojies ļoti normāls priekšstats par mūžīgo dzinēju tēmu, pirms "Steorn ēras" es biju tieši tāds pats skeptiķis, Steorn uzvedība medijos man likās ļoti neparasta priekš parastas scam afēras un tas pievērsa manu uzmanību, ik pa brīdim lasīju Steorn publisko forumu līdz kamēr steorn uzdeva šo āķīgo jautājumu "fast in, slow out", protams es uzreiz nesāku ticēt uz 100%, bet mana ziņķāre strauji auga. Tad sekoja uzņemšana developer forumā, ilgi svārstījos pietekties vai nē, galu galā nolēmu - es tak neko nezaudēšu, pat ja tehnoloģija nestrādā. Tagad kā cilvēkam no iekšpuses man ir pavisam savādāk priekšstats, tagad es zinu ka viņu tehnoloģija ir reāla un nākamgad notiks validācijas publiskošana.

----------


## Steorn

> Tiešām neiebrauci. Enerģijas nezūdamība IR invarianta attiecībā pret laiku. Ja tev nebūtu grūti izlasīt -  kopējā enerģija /kas nezūd/ ir kinētiskās un potenciālās enerģijas summa. Jebkurā laika intervālā kinētiskā enerģija VAR pāriet potenciālajā, un potenciālā VAR pāriet kinētiskajā, bet KOPĒJĀ SUMMA NEMAINĀS jebkurā laika momentā!!!!
> 
> Attiecīgi maldīgais "kopsavilkus"  - _tā teikt likums darbojas tikai gadījumos kad kinētiskā vai potenciālā enerģija nav atkarīgas no laika_ ir nepatiess.
> Varētu būt, ka tieši šiet slēpjas steorn blēdības pamats -  sadalīt enerģiju tās sastāvdaļās, sastāvdaļas padarīt laikā mainīgas un noslēpt vienā fāzē viena enerģijas veida pāreju citā. Reālā "mūžīgā dzinēja" prtotipā to vairs nevar izdarīt, tāpēc tāda nekad nebūs......


 Tik tiešām enerģijas kopsumma slēgtā sistēmā ir konstanta līdz brīdim kamēr šī enerģija nesāk mainīties atkarībā no laika, tieši to arī paredz Nēteres teorēma, šeit nekādu pretrunu nesaskatu. Uzdošu it kā šķietami vienkāršu uzdevumu, uzraksti man vismaz pāris kinētiskās vai potenciālās enerģijas formulas kurās ieiet laiks t , zini man personīgi nāk prātā tikai mangētiskās mijiedarbības, varbūt zini vēl kādu ? Ja izdosies atrast vēl kādu, droši varu apgalvot ka tu izgudroji vēl vienu tehnoloģiju enerģijas likvidēšanai/radīšanai 

Labojums. Kā izrādās šis pieņēmums nav pareizs (arī man pašam šī diskusija ir devusi kādu jaunu atklāsmi   ::  )  Svarīgi ir nevis tas ka viena enerģija samazinās vai palielinās laika gaitā bet svarīgi ir tas ka šī enerģijas izmaiņa nebūtu enerģija pāreja no vienas formas citā (piemēram kinētiskās enerģijas pāriešana potenciālajā). Magnētisko mijiedarbīju gadījumā magnēts ir bezgalīgs magnētiskā lauka avots (atšķirībā no elektromagnēta), to var pamatot ar elektronu riņķošana atomos, kas pastāvēs tik ilgi kamēr pastāvēs pats atoms. Manipulācijas ar mijiedarbības ātrumu ir tikai viens no paņēmieniem kā paņemt daļu no bezgalīgās elektronu enerģijas.

----------


## zzz

Narmalnjiks. Lai nu buutu. Atkaartot fizikas pamatus ir veseliigi. Protams es nu nezinu cik veertiigi ir atkaartot fiziku biedriisha steorn briivi fantastiskajaas  interpretaacijaas (kur histereeze neizsauc zudumus un virpuljstraavas nav atkariigas no magneetiskaa lauka izmainjas aatruma utt) Ladna, havojiet funi stastot viens otram par slepenajiem intelektuaalajiem iipashumiem, patieshaam, nav man ko te maisiities domubiedru pulcinjaa.

Mazuliet informaacijas veesturiskiem meerkjiem:

kantoris steorn iekaasa no lohiem ap 14 milj eiro investiiciju (cieshama kabatas siiknaudinja), kurus pashalaik ciitiigi trallina nost. Pie videejaa aatruma shiem ir palicis naudinjas veel kaadam gadam apmeeram. Veel kantoris steorn ciitiigi soliijaas jaunas investiicijas nenjemt, kameer nebuus valideejis un pieraadiijis savas "tehnologjijas". Taa kaa vai nu kantoris steorn atkal lauziis savus soliijumus un tomeer meegjinaas veelreiz apkaast lohus uz naudinju, vai arii taa uz 2009. gada beigaam izchibees. Nav ilgi jaagaida, interesenti driikst iekjekseet datumu kalendaaraa.

----------


## M_J

Kamēr šīs lietas neiziet ārpus sadaļas "beztēma" - lai taču paliek. Galu galā vajag kaut ko arī atslodzei. Būtiski ir lai muļķības nepārpludinātu sadaļas, kur tiek apspriestas tehniskas problēmas. Daži topiki uz to velk. Varu iedomāties - cilvēks, kas kaut ko sajēdz, ieklīst forumā, bet te - vienas blēņas. Viņš ātri pametīs šo vietu un vairs te nerādīsies.

----------


## zzz

bezteemas reegojas arii elfas maajas lapaa. Et kanechno na ljubiitelja itd, un nav slikta piiaara, ir tikai nepietiekoshss piiaars, bet nu kak bi reputaaciju arliidzan veido. 

Cho-to pieklaajiigaajos krievu elektronikas forumos shitentaadi briinumi tomeer nenotiekaas.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Un tu tici, ka šie ir investīcijās dabujuši tādus miljonus? Muļķības!  ::  Viņi tikai tā raksta, lai piesaistītu nabagos investorus ar kapeikām.

Steorn - es tev saku.. nē nopietni! Tici man! Viņi ļoti ļoti ļoti ož pēc SCAMA. Es nezinu, kas tev taja developeru forumā darās, bet zini, ja jau tu tur tiki iekšā, tad jebkurš tur var tikt iekšā. Labāk pasaki, cik jau $ par to samaksāji, vai cik vel būs jāsamaksā!

Un tev nevajadzētu ticēt viņu eksperimentiem. Labāk netici! Tas tev pašam nāks par labu! Un runājot par "fast in, slow out", tad es īsti nesapratu to āķību visā tajā padarīšanā... :/ Tu saki, ka pazūd enerģija, bet kurā tad mirklī tā ir pazudusi? Man liekas, ka šim eksperimentam var izveidot analogu ar spaini un ūdeni! Iedomājies tukšu spaini, kuru ielaiž akā. Akā spainis piepildas ar ūdeni un to velkot ārā ir jāpatērē papildus enerģija. Tu jautā, kur tā palika. Es atbildu - pazudusī enerģija ir spaiņa (pilnā - ūdens masa) potenciālā enerģija attiecībā pret akas dibenu.

Ceru, ka neiebraucu auzās!  :: 
Beefs

----------


## Steorn

> Steorn - es tev saku.. nē nopietni! Tici man! Viņi ļoti ļoti ļoti ož pēc SCAMA. Es nezinu, kas tev taja developeru forumā darās, bet zini, ja jau tu tur tiki iekšā, tad jebkurš tur var tikt iekšā. Labāk pasaki, cik jau $ par to samaksāji, vai cik vel būs jāsamaksā!


 Nemaz nešaubos ja es būtu tavā vietā teiktu ka viņi ir 100% scams. Principā jebkurš varēja tikt iekšā, pirmie 300 kas paspēja tas arī tika, Steorn no manis neprasīja nevienu santīmu ne centu, tik vien cik līguma nosūtīšana atpakaļ uz Īriju   ::  Bet kas attiecas uz ekeperimentu izdevumiem, esmu iegādājies tikai magnētus, pārējo visu nepieciešamo uzmeistaroju pats. Tikai nesāc prasīt kādus eksperimentus es esmu veicis un vai man ir strādājošs ekspemplārs, neesmu tiesīgs neko izpaust. 



> Un tev nevajadzētu ticēt viņu eksperimentiem. Labāk netici! Tas tev pašam nāks par labu!


 Protams es akli neuzticos viņu datiem, viņi no paša sākumu kladzina - neticiet mums, veciet savus eksperimentus un domājiet paši.




> Un runājot par "fast in, slow out", tad es īsti nesapratu to āķību visā tajā padarīšanā... :/ Tu saki, ka pazūd enerģija, bet kurā tad mirklī tā ir pazudusi? Man liekas, ka šim eksperimentam var izveidot analogu ar spaini un ūdeni! Iedomājies tukšu spaini, kuru ielaiž akā. Akā spainis piepildas ar ūdeni un to velkot ārā ir jāpatērē papildus enerģija. Tu jautā, kur tā palika. Es atbildu - pazudusī enerģija ir spaiņa (pilnā - ūdens masa) potenciālā enerģija attiecībā pret akas dibenu.
> Beefs


  Varbūt pamēģini lasīt tēmu no sākuma, izskatās ka tu gadrīz esi sapratis. Akas piemērs neder ļoti vienkārša iemesla dēļ - cikls ir jānoslēdz izejas stāvoklī, bet tev tagad augšā ir uzviklts spainis ar ūdeni, kas neatbilst sākotnējam stāvoklim - tukšam spainim   ::

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Nu bet kā tad viņi piedāvā atmagnetizēt to metāla gabalu?
edit: tobish pats taču teici - ātri ielaiž, kāmēr vel magnētiskais lauks nav izveidojies un tad lēnām velk ārā un ar visu kaifu izbauda magnētismu, jo metāls paspēj nomagnetizēties - bet tad jau nav sākuma stāvoklis, jo izvilkts ārā tas ir nomagnetizejies... ? Vai arī es neiebraucu kaut kur?°°

----------


## Steorn

> Nu bet kā tad viņi piedāvā atmagnetizēt to metāla gabalu?
> edit: tobish pats taču teici - ātri ielaiž, kāmēr vel magnētiskais lauks nav izveidojies un tad lēnām velk ārā un ar visu kaifu izbauda magnētismu, jo metāls paspēj nomagnetizēties - bet tad jau nav sākuma stāvoklis, jo izvilkts ārā tas ir nomagnetizejies... ? Vai arī es neiebraucu kaut kur?°°


 Magnētiskais lauks eksistē visu laiku, tas izplatās ar gaismas ātrumu. Aizture ir tēraudā, tas nespēj momentā "palikt magnētisks". Nu labi tērauds īsti neder jo tam ir paliekošais magnētisms, var ņemt citus sakausējumus kuri nepaliek magnētiski, tas ir pēc tam kad atrauj no magnēta tas nesāks pievilkt naglas un skrūves   ::  Tad sākuma un beigu stāvokļi ir identiski, cikls ir noslēgts, bet enerģija ir "izkūpējusi bez pēdām"

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Ok. Kas tad notiek ar to materialu, kursa zaude savu magnetismu un cik ilgi tas magnetisms taja materiala saglabajas? Tad jau nemaz nevajag neko pievilkt un atalinat. Pietiktu ar elektro magnetu, kurs ik pa laikam magnetizetu to materialu un tad verot, ka vins pats atmagnetizejas un jautat, kur palika energija, vai ne? Bet es varu deret, ka tads materials, kurs pats atmagnetizejas - vins noteikti sasilst! Tur nav citu variantu, kur tai energjijai iet. Tev ir tads materials?
Beefs

----------


## Steorn

> Ok. Kas tad notiek ar to materialu, kursa zaude savu magnetismu un cik ilgi tas magnetisms taja materiala saglabajas? Tad jau nemaz nevajag neko pievilkt un atalinat. Pietiktu ar elektro magnetu, kurs ik pa laikam magnetizetu to materialu un tad verot, ka vins pats atmagnetizejas un jautat, kur palika energija, vai ne? Bet es varu deret, ka tads materials, kurs pats atmagnetizejas - vins noteikti sasilst! Tur nav citu variantu, kur tai energjijai iet. Tev ir tads materials?
> Beefs


 Uzmagnetizējot kā arī atmagnetizējot ir aizture, pēc noteikta laika (sekundes simtdaļas vai desmitdaļas) tas atkal paliks parasts metāla gabals bez magnētiskā lauka. Ja vienkārši uztītu spoli uz metāla un magnetizētu ar strāvu, visi zudumi ir izskaidrojami ar klasisko fiziku, zzz jau minēja - histerēzes zudumi un virpuļstrāvas. Vispār labāk izskaidros citi foruma dalībnieki, godīgi saku ka elektro lauciņš nav manējais. Tērauds piemēram ļoti labi sasilst. Ja izmantot tēraudu tad visdrīzāk ka nekāds mūžīgais dzinējs nesanāks, zudumi ir diezgan ievērojami.

----------


## Vinchi

Varbūt nedaudz novirzīšos no temata. 
Bet kāda ir atšķirība starp statisko lauku un gravitāciju abi divi pievelk vai atgrūž nemagnētiskus priekšmetus!

----------


## zzz

> Un tu tici, ka šie ir investīcijās dabujuši tādus miljonus? Muļķības! Viņi tikai tā raksta, lai piesaistītu nabagos investorus ar kapeikām.
> Ceru, ka neiebraucu auzās! 
> Beefs


 Vispaar jau nu iebrauci.

1. Iirija nav gluzhi totaalaa banaanvalsts, kompaanijaam ir pilliigi oficiaali jaatskaitaas par ienaakumiem. Paarlieciiga meloshana shai plaaksnee garantee seedeeshanu cietumaa.
2. 14 ljimonchiki nav nekaada iipashaa naudinja prieksh startupa , taa - pieklaajiigi viduveeja.
3. Uz prieksdienaam - informaacijai nevajag ticeet, informaaciju vajag paarbaudiit, Beef.
4. Humora peec noskaidro ciiparus piemeeram cik izmaksaaja steornistu pashreklaama ieksh zhurnaalinja The Economist un cik biedrs izgudrotaajs sev aldzinju maksaa.

 Bet nu visaadi citaadi netrauceeshu steornam atsauciigo publiku raskruchivatj. Skats protams ij izklaideejoshss ij didaktisks.  ::

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

> Magnētiskais lauks eksistē visu laiku, tas izplatās ar gaismas ātrumu. Aizture ir tēraudā, tas nespēj momentā "palikt magnētisks". Nu labi tērauds īsti neder jo tam ir paliekošais magnētisms, var ņemt citus sakausējumus kuri nepaliek magnētiski, tas ir pēc tam kad atrauj no magnēta tas nesāks pievilkt naglas un skrūves   Tad sākuma un beigu stāvokļi ir identiski, cikls ir noslēgts, bet enerģija ir "izkūpējusi bez pēdām"


 nu bet kada atskiriba, vai magnetiskais lauks tiek radits pietuvinot un atalinot to metalu magnetam, vai ari ar elektro magnetu? Domaju, ka atskiribas nav. Tada gadijuma loti labi, jo vieglak ir uztaisit eksperimentu kura ir mainigs magnetiskais lauks un petit, kur paliek energija.

Skiet, ka sada eksperimenta analogija butu caurs spainis, kuru laiz aka.  :: 
Beefs

----------


## Velko

> Varbūt nedaudz novirzīšos no temata. 
> Bet kāda ir atšķirība starp statisko lauku un gravitāciju abi divi pievelk vai atgrūž nemagnētiskus priekšmetus!


 Domāji elektrisko lauku? Pamatā - nekāda lielā, pat formula spēka aprēķināšanai starp 2 punktveida lādiņiem ir līdzīga kā gravitācijai, atšķiras tikai tajā izmantotās konstantes. Nu un, protams, tas, ka pastāv dažādu zīmju lādiņi.

Ar priekšmetu pievilkšanu gan ir drusku sarežģītāk. Šeit parādās elektrostatiskā indukcija (nejaukt ar elektromagnētisko) vai polarizācija. Metālos (indukcija) elektroni saskrien vienā galā, kamēr protoni paliek kur bijuši - sanāk ka pretējie lādiņi atrodas tuvāk (un attiecīgi tiek pievilkti spēcīgāk), nekā tās pašas zīmes lādiņi. Dielektriķos (polarizācija) notiek apmēram tas pats, tikai elektroni nepārvietojas ārpus savām molekulām - sanāk ka katra molekula kļūst par elektrisku dipolu.

----------


## a_masiks

Aha.... nepaspēju vakar atbildē, ibo bērns tika midzināts... un skatos, mazliet pielabots tagadiņ tas koments.
bet nu labi...




> Ja skatamies uz mūsu piemēru tērauda potenciālo enerģiju attiecībā pret magnētu var izteikt ar formulu kurā ietilpst laiks t, ja negaidam un pietuvinam tēraudu ļoti ātri, potenciālā enerģija ir gandrīz nulle, ja paiet noteikt laiks potenciālā enerģija ir lielāka, visu nosaka laiks t. Un pēc Nēteres teorēmas enerģijas nezūdamības likums uz mūsu gadījumu neattiecas. Kā teikt gribi tici gribi nē bet šī teorēma ļoti labi izskaidro mūsu gadījumu.


 Bija vēl piedāvājums atrast kādu sistēmu, kur potenciālā un kinētiskā enerģija būtu funkcija no laika. Un tā BŪTU ATSLĒGA uz mūžīgā dzinēja radīšanu.
Varu dot šādu nemagnētisku, tīri mehānisku sistēmu: parastais svārsts! Kinētiskā enerģija ir sinus(t), laikā mainīgs lielums  kur uz x ass ir laiks, bet uz y -kinētiskās enerģijas lielums un virziens. Potenciālā enerģija ir cosinus(t), kur uz x ass ir tas pac laiks, bet uz y ass - potenciālā enerģija un tās virziens. Abu šo enerģiju summa jebkurā laika momentā ir konstanta, /ideālā svārsta gadījumā/, bet katras enerģijas momentānā vērtība - atkarīga no laika momenta t. Laika periods, aka frekvence ir funkcija no svārsta pleca garuma, svārsta massas un smaguma spēka. 
Smagi apbēdināšu - visi mēģinājumi veidot mehānisko mūžīgo dzinēju atdūrās pret to sasodīto pirmo termodinamikas likumu - enerģijas nezūdamības likumu...

PS - ja steorna "jaudas pazušanas" pamatā ir NENOMAGNITIZĒTA ferromagnēta izvilkšana no magnētiskā lauka, tad man ir zināmas aizdomas, ka jauda tiek "pazaudēta" elektromagnētiskajā starojumā. Tb - samazinoties magnētiskajai plūsmai metālā, kas tiek izvilkts ārā no pastāvīgā magnēta iedarbības lauka, magnētiskās plūsmas izmaiņas tiek izstarotas zemās frekvences radio viļņu spektrā. Tb -  tajā frekvencē, ar kuru griežas disks vai ar "ātrumu", ar kuru attālinās metāls no magnēta. Pats par sevi šis izstarojums ir mazjaudīgs un tāpēc grūti detektējams. Iespējams, nevienam no devoloperiem "nav ienācis prātā" kaut ko tādu izveikt.
lai mani saprastu - jautājumam par Zemes magnētisko lauku ir liela saistība ar šo projektu. Zemes mantija ir škidra, ferromagnētiska substance. Zemei griežoties, jebkurš magnētiskais domēns, kas ir vērsts perpendikulāri griešanās asij, apraksta diennakts laikā telpā loku, raidot Visumā elektromagnētisko impulsu ar sasodīti zemu frekvenci, jeb lielu  periodu - 24h. Šī izstarotā mikrojauda lai arī niecīgi, bet sabremzē šo magnētisko domēnu. Vienīgais līdzsvara stāvoklis domēnam ir magnētiskā orientācija paralēli rotācijas asij. Es smalki neaprēķināšu kādi spēki un ar kādu momentu iedarbojas uz domēnu, bet skaidrs ir viens -  galu sānā visi domēni orientējas vienā virzienā, paralēli rotācijas asij. Tā nodrošinot maximāli mazu rotācijas pretestību, un spēku iedarbi uz sevi. Kāpēc mainās poli vietām - neesmu vēl noskaidrojis. Saku godīgi. Vai nu tur ir saistība ar magnētiskās plūsmas piesātinājumu, tb - elektromagnētisks efekts, vai tas ir saistīts ar mantijas magmas rotāciju, kas nesot orienētos domēnus, straumē gandrīz vienlaicīgi sagriež viņus pretējā virzienā - nezinu...

----------


## Steorn

> Varu dot šādu nemagnētisku, tīri mehānisku sistēmu: parastais svārsts! Kinētiskā enerģija ir sinus(t), laikā mainīgs lielums  kur uz x ass ir laiks, bet uz y -kinētiskās enerģijas lielums un virziens. Potenciālā enerģija ir cosinus(t), kur uz x ass ir tas pac laiks, bet uz y ass - potenciālā enerģija un tās virziens. Abu šo enerģiju summa jebkurā laika momentā ir konstanta, /ideālā svārsta gadījumā/, bet katras enerģijas momentānā vērtība - atkarīga no laika momenta t. Laika periods, aka frekvence ir funkcija no svārsta pleca garuma, svārsta massas un smaguma spēka. 
> Smagi apbēdināšu - visi mēģinājumi veidot mehānisko mūžīgo dzinēju atdūrās pret to sasodīto pirmo termodinamikas likumu - enerģijas nezūdamības likumu...


 Acīmredzot mans pieņēmums nebija pareizs, svarīga ir sistēmas kopējā enerģija, ja viena enerģija pāriet citā tad mūžīgais dzinējs nesanāk. Svārsta gadījumā gan Ep gan Ek ir funkcija no laika, bet kopsumma ir konstanta. Ja atgriežamies pie mūsu piemēra par magnētu un metālu, ja mēs tos ātri satuvinam, tad metāls sāk magnetizēties un metāla potenciālā enerģija attiecībā pret magnētu arī aug, vai mēs varam atrast enerģiju kura pāriet šajā potenciālajā enerģijā ? No kurienes rodas šī potenciālā enerģija ?

----------


## a_masiks

> tad metāls sāk magnetizēties un metāla potenciālā enerģija attiecībā pret magnētu arī aug, vai mēs varam atrast enerģiju kura pāriet šajā potenciālajā enerģijā ? No kurienes rodas šī potenciālā enerģija ?


 IMHO tiek saputrota potenciālā enerģija ar "kinētisko", ibo svārsta gadījumā tās abas ir skaidri atšķiramas, bet magnēta gadījumā - nē.
Magnēta gadījumā potenciālā enerģija ir tad, kad metāls atrodas prom no magnēta. Metālam ir potenciāls spēks un iespēja pievilkties klāt magnētam. Brīdī, kad tas ir noticis, potenciālā enerģija pāriet magnētiskajā enerģijā. Atraujot magnētu no metāla un novietojot izejas stāvoklī, notiek pretējs process - magnētiskā enerģija pāriet potenciālajā, mīnus zudumi berzē, magnētiskajā serdē un figviņzin kur vēl. 
Šai magnētiskajai sistēmai var uzbūvēt analogo mehānisko - akmens bumbiņa tiek pakarināta H augstumā virs zemes. Tad tiek pietuvināta Zemes virsmai ar ātrumu, lielāku nekā brīvās krišanas ātrums. Resp  - mēs pieņemam, ka gravitācija nespēj sekot līdzi bumbuņai, bumbiņa kustas ātrāk, nekā gravitācija. kad bumbiņa ir nonākusi pie zemes virsmas, tā "piesūcas" ar gravitāciju, smagumspēks to sagrābj savā varā un tad lēnām mēs ceļam nu jau smago bumbiņu, gravitācijas sagrābtu, augšā.
Ja spēsi atrisināt šo kalambūru un kāpēc te nav iespējams mūzīgais dzinējs -  sapratīsi ari sterona principus un kāpēc TUR mūžīgais dzinējs nekādi nesanāks.

----------


## Steorn

> IMHO tiek saputrota potenciālā enerģija ar "kinētisko", ibo svārsta gadījumā tās abas ir skaidri atšķiramas, bet magnēta gadījumā - nē.
> Magnēta gadījumā potenciālā enerģija ir tad, kad metāls atrodas prom no magnēta. Metālam ir potenciāls spēks un iespēja pievilkties klāt magnētam. Brīdī, kad tas ir noticis, potenciālā enerģija pāriet magnētiskajā enerģijā. Atraujot magnētu no metāla un novietojot izejas stāvoklī, notiek pretējs process - magnētiskā enerģija pāriet potenciālajā, mīnus zudumi berzē, magnētiskajā serdē un figviņzin kur vēl.


 Magnēta un metāla gadījumā potenciālā enerģija ir atkarīga no laika, satuvināsim strauji - iegūtā enerģija turpceļā gandrīz nulle, ja satuvināsim lēnām - iegūstam  diezgan noteiktu enerģiju aprēķināmu pēc starndartformulām. Bet tas man tagad nešķiet tik svarīgi, svarīgi ir vai šī potenciālā enerģija pāriet no kaut kurienes vai rodas no nekā ? Ja satuvinam strauji magnētu un metālu un apstādinam 1mm attālumā vienu no otra, metāls sāk uzmangnetizēties un tā potenciālā enerģija aug, bet kādai citai enerģijai vaidzētu samazināties (pēc enerģijas nezūdamības likuma) vienīgā izmaiņa kas notiek ir domēnu oriantēšanās metālā, varbūt elektroni tagad riņķo lēnāk metālā ?   ::  Man sāk likties ka Epim bija taisnība ka magnēts ir enerģijas ģenerators   ::  



> Šai magnētiskajai sistēmai var uzbūvēt analogo mehānisko - akmens bumbiņa tiek pakarināta H augstumā virs zemes. Tad tiek pietuvināta Zemes virsmai ar ātrumu, lielāku nekā brīvās krišanas ātrums. Resp  - mēs pieņemam, ka gravitācija nespēj sekot līdzi bumbuņai, bumbiņa kustas ātrāk, nekā gravitācija. kad bumbiņa ir nonākusi pie zemes virsmas, tā "piesūcas" ar gravitāciju, smagumspēks to sagrābj savā varā un tad lēnām mēs ceļam nu jau smago bumbiņu, gravitācijas sagrābtu, augšā.
> Ja spēsi atrisināt šo kalambūru un kāpēc te nav iespējams mūzīgais dzinējs -  sapratīsi ari sterona principus un kāpēc TUR mūžīgais dzinējs nekādi nesanāks.


 Gravitācijas spēks darbosies neatkarīgi vai tu kustēsies ātrāk vai lēnāk kā 9,8ms^2 , iespējams ka gravitācijai arī ir sava aizture, ja no kosmosa strauji kustas bumbiņa un pietuvojas zemei tad bumbiņa nesāk uzreiz pievilkties pie zemes, bet tad bumbiņais jāpārvietojas ar gaismas ātrumu   ::

----------


## Delfins

[Skats no malas]
Steorn = Epis

----------


## zzz

> [Skats no malas]
> Steorn = Epis


 Filozofiskaa plaaksnee ir protams liidziiba, reaalaajaa laikam nebuus vis. steorns bija speejiigs pareizi atbildeet par magneetu, kursh karaajas pie lustras, kas epim domaajams joprojaam ir pilniigaa bezfilma.

Te gan ir cita hipoteeze - steorns iespeejams ir raimondinja klons, vai minimums ir paziistams ar raimondinju privaati. Topiku aizsaaka raimondinsh, momentaa kad Vinchi matjukojaas un draudeeja nodzeest visu Leevenhuku (ar steornismu pa vidu) nafig. Kaa arii raimondinsh nosoliijaas sheit neko neposteet. Savdabiiga uzvediiba no raimondinja, ljoooti savdabiiga.

----------


## a_masiks

> Magnēta un metāla gadījumā potenciālā enerģija ir atkarīga no laika, satuvināsim strauji - iegūtā enerģija turpceļā gandrīz nulle, ja satuvināsim lēnām - iegūstam diezgan noteiktu enerģiju aprēķināmu pēc starndartformulām. Bet tas man tagad nešķiet tik svarīgi, svarīgi ir vai šī potenciālā enerģija pāriet no kaut kurienes vai rodas no nekā ?


 Un nezkāpēc šķita, ka es PIETIEKOŠI skaidri izteicos.
*Magnēta gadījumā potenciālā enerģija ir tad, kad metāls atrodas prom no magnēta.*

Kā un kāda ir POTENCIĀLĀ enerģija dzelzs bumbiņai, kas pacelta 100m virs Zemes? Kā to aprēķina un kā šī POTENCIĀLĀ enerģija ietekmē bumbiņu? elektroni ātrāk kustās?
Kad bumbiņa palaista vaļā - 1mm virs Zemes - visa potenciālā enerģija KUR PALIKUSI? Un kā sauc un kā aprēķina šo jauno enerģiju?
=============================================================

Tātad - ja metālam potenciālā enerģija ir izsakāma ar attālumu no magnēta, tad KĀDA STARPĪBA - ar kādu ātrumu mēs tuvinām tos bleķa gabalus, ja POTENCIĀLĀ enerģija tik un tā pāriet citā - magnētiskās saites, tb - magnētiskajā enerģijā? Un kāda starpība - ar kādu ātrumu mēs atdalām šos bleķa gabalus, ja magnētiskā enerģija atkal pāriet apukaļ POTENCIĀLAJĀ enerģijā? Kur šajā sistēmā tev kaut kas ir neskaidrs un kur te esi sasapņojis iegūt kaut miljono daļu lieka džoula? Gribi apsteigt magnētiskā lauka darbības ātrumu? Vai tad nebija jākustās mazliet ašāk par gaismiņu? Tā reāli domā, ka to var izdarīt? nu, nu... mēģini ar....

----------


## Steorn

> Un nezkāpēc šķita, ka es PIETIEKOŠI skaidri izteicos.
> *Magnēta gadījumā potenciālā enerģija ir tad, kad metāls atrodas prom no magnēta.*


 Ne gluži pareizi, arī tad ja metāls ir pusceļā, un pat tad ja metāls ir 1mm attālumā no magnēta arī tad tam ir noteikta potenciālā enerģija, bet lūk tāds āķis ka to nevar viennozīmīgi aprēķināt, jo šī potenciālā enerģija atkarīga no tā cik strauji mēs pārvietosim metālu magnēta virzienā.




> Kā un kāda ir POTENCIĀLĀ enerģija dzelzs bumbiņai, kas pacelta 100m virs Zemes? Kā to aprēķina un kā šī POTENCIĀLĀ enerģija ietekmē bumbiņu? elektroni ātrāk kustās?
> Kad bumbiņa palaista vaļā - 1mm virs Zemes - visa potenciālā enerģija KUR PALIKUSI? Un kā sauc un kā aprēķina šo jauno enerģiju?


 Gravitācijas gadījumā Ep=mgh un no laika tas nav atkarīgs, gaidi nedēļu vai gadu, bumbiņa nepaliks smagāka un gravitācijas spēks arī nemainīsies. nolaidīsi bumbiņu zemāk - potenciālā enerģija loģiski būs mazāka. Ja bumbiņu palaiž brīvā kritienā tad tās potenciālā enerģija pāriet kinētiskajā.



> Tātad - ja metālam potenciālā enerģija ir izsakāma ar attālumu no magnēta, tad KĀDA STARPĪBA - ar kādu ātrumu mēs tuvinām tos bleķa gabalus, ja POTENCIĀLĀ enerģija tik un tā pāriet citā - magnētiskās saites, tb - magnētiskajā enerģijā? Un kāda starpība - ar kādu ātrumu mēs atdalām šos bleķa gabalus, ja magnētiskā enerģija atkal pāriet apukaļ POTENCIĀLAJĀ enerģijā? Kur šajā sistēmā tev kaut kas ir neskaidrs un kur te esi sasapņojis iegūt kaut miljono daļu lieka džoula? Gribi apsteigt magnētiskā lauka darbības ātrumu? Vai tad nebija jākustās mazliet ašāk par gaismiņu? Tā reāli domā, ka to var izdarīt? nu, nu... mēģini ar....


 Nezinot ar kādu ātrumu metāls tuvosies magnētam to nevar izteikt, iegūtā/zaudētā enerģija attālinot vai satuvinot magnētu un metālu ir atkarīga no ātruma. Ja sākotnējais metāla ātrums ir zināms tad Ep var aprēķināt. Kas ir magnētiskā enerģija ? Es tikai zinu par magnētisko lauku. 

Tātad metāls pietuvinoties magnētam uzmagnetizējas un spēks starp magnētu un metālu pieaug. Sistēmas potenciālā enerģija pieaug, Jautājums - uz kā rēķina ? Kādai citai enerģijai vaidzētu samazināties, es neredzu nekādu citu izmaiņu kā domēnu oraiantēšanos metālā vai to varētu nosaukt par enerģijas samazināšanos ?  
Tik pat labi mēs varētu metālu un magnētu satuvināt ļoti strauji un nekādu enerģiju mēs no tā neiegūtu. Sanāk paradokss - sistēmas enerģija nav viennozīmīga bet atkarīga no tā ko un cik ātri mēs daram ar magnētu un metālu.

----------


## Delfins

> jo šī potenciālā enerģija atkarīga no tā cik strauji mēs pārvietosim metālu magnēta virzienā


 lielākais sviests ko esmu dzirdējis

----------


## Steorn

> jo šī potenciālā enerģija atkarīga no tā cik strauji mēs pārvietosim metālu magnēta virzienā
> 
> 
>  lielākais sviests ko esmu dzirdējis


 Ej labāk uzpīpē zālīti   ::

----------


## a_masiks

> Kas ir magnētiskā enerģija ? Es tikai zinu par magnētisko lauku.


 Te tev google palīdzēs:




> Magnētiskā enerģija apraksta cik daudz enerģijas ir magnētiskajā laukā, jo spēcīgāks magnētiskais lauks, jo lielāka enerģija.


 http://www.iclub.lv/kosmoss/pamati.htm
http://lv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elektromag ... r%C4%A3ija

Vai nav tā, ka magnētisko lauku putro ar elektromagnētisko indukciju?
Redzi, ja mēs ļoti ĀTRI tuvinām magnētiskā lauka avotu /mainām magnētiskā lauka stiprumu/ - tu saki,ka metāls ātri nespēs reaģēt, tāpēc nekļūs uz reiz magnētisks? Paies īss laika spīdis, līdz orientēsies domēni un materiālā "iesūksies" magnētiskais lauks? 
Hmmm.... kaut kā tā nesanāk viss! Metāla serdes induktīvajām spolēm nesamazina savu indukciju, palielinoties frekvencei. Tieši otrādi - palielinoties frekvencei palielinās induktīvā pretestība. Ja magnētiskās metāla īpašības būtu tādas, kādas tu aprakstīji - palielinot strāvas frekvenci, spoļu indukāte samazinātos, ij caur 220V tīkla transformātoru varētu brīvi izlaist cauri 1 Ghz signālu...

----------


## a_masiks

> jo šī potenciālā enerģija atkarīga no tā cik strauji mēs pārvietosim metālu magnēta virzienā
> 
> 
>  lielākais sviests ko esmu dzirdējis
> 
> 
>  Ej labāk uzpīpē zālīti


 bet atvaino - Delfinam tiešām IR taisnība!!!

----------


## a_masiks

PS - par pašu projektu. Jo vairāk dzirdu - jo lielāka pārliecība ka tā ir 100% blēdība. 
Iemesls devoloperu piesaitīšanai - līgumi! Neviens naudu par to neprasa. Un neprasīs. Vēl vairāk - neviens neprasīs nedz reālus, nedz virtuālus rezultātus. Vienkārši šie līgumi ir vajadzīgi sponsoriem - akcionāriem. Šo līgumu skaits uzrāda projekta pamatotību, nopietnību un pozitīva rezultāta iespējamību. No šāda viedokļa skatoties - jaunu līgumu noslēgšana nebūs terminēta sasniedzot iepriekš paziņoto limitu. Jo vairāk - jo labāk, bet ievērojot kvalitātes principus : līgumi ar Mazpisānu ciemata sētniekiem netiek ņemti vērā....

----------


## Steorn

Nu ko lai saka - dzīvosim redzēsim, nepaies ne gads kā visi šeit runās pavisam savādāk   ::

----------


## Delfins

To pašu teica Epis par saviem projektiem - grillēšanas kasti, Uberrobotu uz FPGA ar videokameru no PC-peles sensora un t.t.  ::  ...

----------


## a_masiks

> Nu ko lai saka - dzīvosim redzēsim, nepaies ne gads kā visi šeit runās pavisam savādāk


 Mmmmm.... vai tikai pagājušajā gadā netika teikti tie paši pravietiskie vārdi?
Un kas LIECINA, ka nākošajā gadā *būs* kādas valodnieciskas izmaiņas šajā paziņojumā?

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Steorn - es piedavaju deribas 5:1, ka pec gada nekas nebus noticis un bus jagaida vel viens gads.
Ko saki? Tobish - es tev doshu 1000ls, ja pec gada tas dzinejs bus gatavs, bet tu man dosi 200Ls, ja pec gada nebus. Ok? Un mes varetu to piki jau tagad kaut kur banka uz procentiem nolikt uz kada uzticama cilveka konta, lai nesanak ta, ka tev pec gada 200ls gruti atrast.

Pienemsi deribas?  :: 
Beefs

----------


## zzz

Peec gada steorns buus vai nu izbeidzies vai atkal izkraaps lohiem jaunu naudas porciju un turpinaas soliit validaaciju.

----------


## sharps

palasot sho topiku paarliecinaajos par taa pilniigu bezjeedziibu. lieka laika teereeshana.

----------


## Steorn

> Steorn - es piedavaju deribas 5:1, ka pec gada nekas nebus noticis un bus jagaida vel viens gads.
> Ko saki? Tobish - es tev doshu 1000ls, ja pec gada tas dzinejs bus gatavs, bet tu man dosi 200Ls, ja pec gada nebus. Ok? Un mes varetu to piki jau tagad kaut kur banka uz procentiem nolikt uz kada uzticama cilveka konta, lai nesanak ta, ka tev pec gada 200ls gruti atrast.
> 
> Pienemsi deribas? 
> Beefs


 Nu pirmkārt es pats neesmu uz 100% drošs ka pēc gada būs kas noticis, šodien es varu teikt ka varbūtība ir 90%, bet tas ka tehnoloģija darbojas par to man protams nav nekādu šaubu. Otrkārt tādos darījumos neielaižos, ja likmi varētu veikt kādā oficiālā totalizatorā tad es noteikti liktu par Steorn, kaut gad no manas puses tā drīzāk izskatītos pēc krāpšanas  ::  Tas apmēram tā - es paslēpju konfekti vienā no rokām un piedāvāju tagad visiem likt likmes kurā rokā konfekte - labajā vai kreisajā, un arī pats uzliktu prāvu summu 100% zinot kurā tad man rokā ir tā konfekte. Mani mierīgi varētu notiesāt par krāpšanu. Tāpēc nē paldies labāk atturēšos.

----------


## Delfins

ROFL   ::  , par tām likmēm...   ::

----------


## zzz

> tas ka tehnoloģija darbojas par to man protams nav nekādu šaubu.


 Savukaart man nav nekaadu shaubu ka nekaadas darbojoshas muzhiigaa dzineeja tehnologjijas kantorim steornam nav. Toties ir diezgan efektiiva pamuljkju apkraapshanas tehnologjija. Kur shajaa bildee staav vieteejais biedriitis steorns pagaidaam ir neskaidrs - iespeejams pats ir apmuhljiitais pamuljkjis, iespeejams - aktiivi un apzinaati piedalaas kantora steorn kraapshanas sheemaas (piekopj shajaa forumaa stipri puvushu word-of-mouth marketingu)

----------


## Vinchi

Variants laikam tāds ka savāts 300 biedrus tos pārliecini ka viss darbojas un pēc tam tie sludinot kā apsolūto patiesību netieši piesaista investorus.
Kaut kur varbūt tas darbojas bet pie mums cilvēki ir pārāk skopi  ::

----------


## Delfins

Duraciņ... paskaties finanšu atskaiti:
http://www.steorn.com/about/investor/

Tīrākā naudas atmazgāšana .. 8 gadus un nekas nav "taistāms".. admin-izmaksas ir vājprātīgas (prēmijas katru nedēļu?)

----------


## a_masiks

> Nu pirmkārt es pats neesmu uz 100% drošs ka pēc gada būs kas noticis, šodien es varu teikt ka varbūtība ir 90%, bet tas ka tehnoloģija darbojas par to man protams nav nekādu šaubu. Otrkārt tādos darījumos neielaižos, ja likmi varētu veikt kādā oficiālā totalizatorā tad es noteikti liktu par Steorn, kaut gad no manas puses tā drīzāk izskatītos pēc krāpšanas  Tas apmēram tā - es paslēpju konfekti vienā no rokām un piedāvāju tagad visiem likt likmes kurā rokā konfekte - labajā vai kreisajā, un arī pats uzliktu prāvu summu 100% zinot kurā tad man rokā ir tā konfekte. Mani mierīgi varētu notiesāt par krāpšanu. Tāpēc nē paldies labāk atturēšos.


 A kāda tev daļa kā no malas izskatās? Vari būt drošs - par krāpniecību tevi netiesās, ja vien nesāksi tirgot nestrādājošus steorn dzinējus... Man atkal izskatās ka tieši *0xDEAD BEEF* piedāvājums ir krāpšanās, ibo cieti zinu ka viņš uzvarēs derībās, kurās viņš vienkārši NEVAR neuzvarēt. Un tava atteikšanās liecina, ka arī tu to nojaut... ibo kāpēc gan nepierādīt savu taisnību ar lielu triumfu, ja jau paši uzprasās?  ::

----------


## Steorn

Tiem kas pieprasa eksperimentus ar visām detaļām http://www.kedroncorp.com/files/EDEN2.ppt , atkārtojiet un pārliecinieties paši ja neticat   :: 
Tiem kas nevar apskatīt powerpoint te būs īss kopsavilkums http://peswiki.com/index.php/Directory: ... nergy_Gain

Un vēl varētu piebilst ka šī kofigurācija ar 2 magnētiem dod tikai 13% (lietderības koeficients 113%), tā ka uztaisīt mehānismu kurš pats darbojas no šīs enerģijas ir gandrīz neispējami, šai kofigurācijai ir vairāk eksperimentāla nozīme nekā praktiska.

----------


## Delfins

> Un vēl varētu piebilst ka šī kofigurācija ar 2 magnētiem dod tikai 13% (lietderības koeficients 113%), tā ka uztaisīt mehānismu kurš pats darbojas no šīs enerģijas ir gandrīz neispējami, šai kofigurācijai ir vairāk eksperimentāla nozīme nekā praktiska.


 kā var būt 113% liet.koef. un sevi nepabarot? Liet. koef. vispār nevar būt >100%.. pat 100% nepastāv.
ja nav praktiska pielietojuma, tad visai šitai figņai nav pilnīgi nekādas jēgas!

----------


## zzz

Hehee, protams, lohu apkaashana ar magneetiem ir pietiekoshi atraktiivs naudinjas pelniishanas veids, lai ar to nodarbotos arii citi kraapnieki bez steornistiem.

Ar kedronistiem viss ir elementaari skaidrs no pirmaa acu uzmetiena - onkuls zhuliks (vai idiots) vienkaarshi nav apreekjinaajis/sameeriijis PILNU magneeta paarvietoshanas ciklu.  Tajaa neuzkriitoshi pazaudeetajaa cikla daljaa tad arii sleepjas "ieguutaa" energjija. Dabiski, nekaadu ejoshu mashiiniiti uzbuuveet nevar, jo realitaatee magneetu paarvietojot pa pilnu ciklu ieguutaa energjija buus ekzakti preciizi 0. 

epim vinja gaisiigajos superdzineejos bija tieshi shaada pasha stila kljuudas.

----------


## Steorn

> vienkaarshi nav apreekjinaajis/sameeriijis PILNU magneeta paarvietoshanas ciklu.  Tajaa neuzkriitoshi pazaudeetajaa cikla daljaa tad arii sleepjas "ieguutaa" energjija. Dabiski, nekaadu ejoshu mashiiniiti uzbuuveet nevar, jo realitaatee magneetu paarvietojot pa pilnu ciklu ieguutaa energjija buus ekzakti preciizi 0. 
> 
> epim vinja gaisiigajos superdzineejos bija tieshi shaada pasha stila kljuudas.


 Ja tev aizdomas ka eksperiments nav izdarīts pareizi (šaubos jo līdzīgs eksperiments tikai vaikts jau 1994 gadā un rezultāts ir līdzīgi), tad lūdzu veic to kā pienākas, tikai neapgalvo ka visi citi ir lohi un ka tu zini kā ir īstenībā ja pats neesi veicis nevienu eksperimentu.

----------


## a_masiks

> Un vēl varētu piebilst ka šī kofigurācija ar 2 magnētiem dod tikai 13% (lietderības koeficients 113%), tā ka uztaisīt mehānismu kurš pats darbojas no šīs enerģijas ir gandrīz neispējami, šai kofigurācijai ir vairāk eksperimentāla nozīme nekā praktiska.


 Mmm... paga, paga! 13% un 113% nav viens un tas pac. Ja lietderības koeficents ir tikai 13%  - nu normāli, kam negadās? Ja 113%, dan naf ko stāstīt, ka mehānisms pats nedarbojas! Tas nozīmē ka tiek iegūta atpakaļ visa enerģija 100% plus vēl kaut kur jādzēš liekā 13% enerģija, lai iekārta neuzsprāgtu vai neizkustu aiz nenerģijas pārpilnības.
Ja mēs te sākam fleitēt, ka iekārtai nepieciešams 200% enerģija, bet iegūstam tikai 113%.... nūuuu....tad noīsinot liekos ciparus iegūstam 57% atdevi un 43% zudumus...
Papētīšu gan tos magnētiskos blēžus, ibo arī man interesē - kur sunc aprakts.

----------


## Steorn

> kā var būt 113% liet.koef. un sevi nepabarot? Liet. koef. vispār nevar būt >100%.. pat 100% nepastāv.
> ja nav praktiska pielietojuma, tad visai šitai figņai nav pilnīgi nekādas jēgas!


 Nu labi, lai apgalvotu ka sistēmai ir 113% ir jāņem vērā *pilnīgi visas* fizikai zināmās enerģijas (nezināmās nevaram ņemt jo tādas vienkārši nav zināmas   ::  , var izrādīties ka mangēti darbojas uz zero-point enerģijas vai kādas citas fizikai vēl nezināmas enerģijas), tā ka šajā gadījumā nav īsti korekti teikt ka sistēmai ir 113% lietderība, bet ja mēram tikai mehānisko enerģiju tad koeficients sanāk 113%. Praktiski uzbūvēt sistēmu kas maina magnēta virzību taisnā leņķī ir diezgan sarežģīti, tādā mehānismā ir lieli zudumi, bet varbūt tev ir kāda spoža ideja un tev izdodas pat ar tik zemu lietderības koeficientu uzvūbēt sistēmu kas pati sevi uztur ar enerģiju ,  pat ja neizdodas šai "fiģņai" ir nozīme, jo visas praktiskās lietas sākas ar laboratoriskiem mērījumiem vismaz tā dara nopietni inženieri   ::

----------


## Steorn

> Mmm... paga, paga! 13% un 113% nav viens un tas pac. Ja lietderības koeficents ir tikai 13%  - nu normāli, kam negadās?


 13% es biju domājis "pa virsu" nevis lietderības keoficients




> lai iekārta neuzsprāgtu vai neizkustu aiz nenerģijas pārpilnības.


 Ja ciklu skaits / sekundē  palielinās tad arī sistēmas zudumi kadtrā ciklā palielināsies (kaut vai tā paša gaisa pretestība) tāpēc pie noteikta sistēmas ciklu skaita (apgriezieniem) iestājas līdzsvara stāvoklis, bet ja sistēmu stipri uzdzīt tad var gadīties ka promlidojošs megnēts var būt letāls, esiet uzmanīgi   ::

----------


## Delfins

> Praktiski uzbūvēt sistēmu kas maina magnēta virzību taisnā leņķī ir diezgan sarežģīti, tādā mehānismā ir lieli zudumi, bet varbūt tev ir kāda spoža ideja un tev izdodas pat ar tik zemu lietderības koeficientu uzvūbēt sistēmu kas pati sevi uztur ar enerģiju


 tur jau tas āķis, ka jūs aizmirstat (vai speciāli) pielikt klāt berzes spēkus un t.t. "figņu", kas patērē to enerģiju, līdz ar to pati sistēma nekad sevi nespēs uzturēt, kur nu vēl radīt papildus enerģiju - tieši tāpēc tikai ieviests lietderības koef, kurš nevar būt lielāks par 100%, ko tu te mums visiem spraud batonus par 13 pārpalikumu!! Totāls sviests. Nečakarē te tautu (kaut gan 99% forum lietotāju jau paši saprot, ka šitais viss ir kaķim zem astes)

----------


## Delfins

Un jā, es neticu, ka 100 gados neviens tā arī nav spējis izmantot magnētus kā dzinējus... esam izgudrojuši atom bumbas, tranzistorus, mikročipus, urbjamies nano-līmenī (taisa nano-robotus) un t.t..t.t.t.t... bet mūžīgo dzinēju tā arī "neatradām"  ::   Te pat neiet par enerģijas pārpalikuma iegušanu, nav pat atrasts ideāls dzinējs (kas spēj pat sevi pabarot)

----------


## Steorn

> tur jau tas āķis, ka jūs aizmirstat (vai speciāli) pielikt klāt berzes spēkus un t.t. "figņu", kas patērē to enerģiju


 Berzes spēkus un citus zudumus vajag nevis pielikt bet atņemt   ::  ja pāri paliek vairāk kā 0 tad sistēma sevi uzturēs




> līdz ar to pati sistēma nekad sevi nespēs uzturēt, kur nu vēl radīt papildus enerģiju


 Spēs ja izpidās 2 nosacījumi - lietderības koeficientam noteikti jābūt virs 100% un zudumi katrā ciklā jābūt mazāki kā enerģijas pieaugums.




> tieši tāpēc tikai ieviests lietderības koef, kurš nevar būt lielāks par 100%


 Tas atkarīgs kā tu interpretē lietderības koeficientu un enerģijas nezūdamības likumu, par to es jau izteicos (zināmās/nezināmās enerģijas)




> ko tu te mums visiem spraud batonus par 13 pārpalikumu!!


 Es neko nespraužu tieši šis eksperiments nav nedz mans nedz Steorn, bet rezultāts pēc man pieejamās informācijas ir ļoti ticams




> Totāls sviests. Nečakarē te tautu (kaut gan 99% forum lietotāju jau paši saprot, ka šitais viss ir kaķim zem astes)


 Un tie pārējie 99% domā tieši tāpat, un ko tu domātu tad ja tie 99% domātu tā kā es ? tad laikam arī tu sāktu domāt savādāk   ::  Varbūt labāk veikt eksperimentus un pašam pārliecināties nevis domāt "tā kā pārējie"   ::

----------


## Delfins

> Tas atkarīgs kā tu interpretē lietderības koeficientu un enerģijas nezūdamības likumu, par to es jau izteicos (zināmās/nezināmās enerģijas)


 Wtf, zināmas un nezināmās? Likums ir viens - enerģijas nezudamības likums, lietderības koef ir tikai *viens*! Mūžīgais dzinējs un viss kas saistīts ar enerģijas pārpalikumu vnk pat teorētiski un praktiski nevar "pārlekt pāri" šim likumam.

Tas ko tu iedomājies, ir drīzāk regulējama kodolreakcija, bet tas savukārt *IR!* resursu izmantošana un biotopa piesārņošana + siltuma radīšana.
Ja spēs iekustināt magnētus mūžigā ciklā tad tas arī izskatītos pēc maza vienreizējā kodolsprādziena. citu variantu es tur neredzu. Vai arī magnētam tiek atņemts "viņa spēks" un tas savukārt noved pie neatgriezeniskas "uguns nodzišanas"

----------


## zzz

> Es neko nespraužu tieši šis eksperiments nav nedz mans nedz Steorn, bet rezultāts pēc man pieejamās informācijas ir ļoti ticams


 Jaja, ticams. Tikai tev jau tika pateikts kur feeleriitis sleepjas, tak aciimredzami tev nepielec. Kraapnieks(vai idiots) kedronists savus magneetinjus nepaarvieto pa pilnu ciklu. Uzskataami ilustreejot, kedronists  tur ir deklareejis: ziniet, es nosviedu kjiegeli no deviitaa staava un peec tam uznesu to liidz treshajam staavam un visaa shai padariishanaa ieguvu 300% lietderiibas koeficientu, uraaaaaa!!!! Tagad uz shitaa principa jaabuuvee muuzhiigais dzineejs, tachu nezkaadeelj pagaidaam nesanaak.


> Varbūt labāk veikt eksperimentus un pašam pārliecināties nevis domāt "tā kā pārējie"  

Toch biedriiti steornist, labaak veic eksperimentus, nevis sheit ar propagandu nodarbojies.

----------


## a_masiks

Kedrons kļūdās. Kļūdās tā saucamajā "bērna psiholoģijā". Ir tāds fenomens.  http://elementy.ru/news/430521
*Nav starpības* - kādā veidā magnēti tiek tuvināti. Pa horizontāli vai pa vertikāli. Magnētiskais lauks mainās vienādi. Enerģija nepaliek nedz lielāka, nedz mazāka. Veinīgais, kas mainās - vertikāli paceļot  magnētu (smagumu) tiek darīts darbs. Un tieši tie arī ir tie mistiskie procenti, kas "nāk klāt". Un kuri uzrodas.... no paviršas eksperimenta būtības sapratnes un izveikšanas.  Ja mēs noliksim sistēmu guļus uz sāniem - nekādas "enerģijas starpības" netiks fiksētas. Vēl vairāk - iedomājies magnētus nevis kā kantainu klučus, bet kā apaļas lodes. Tad, varbūt, sapratīsi, ka kustības virziena nosaukumam "no sāniem" vai "uz augšu" nav nekādas jēgas. Ir tikai kustība "tuvāk" un "tālāk". Un viss.

Ja gribi pielīst šamiem mūžīgo dzinēju izgudrotājiem, došu tev bezmakas know-how, kas palīdzēs zibenīgi mainīt magnēta traektorijas virzienu: vienkārši magnētiem jākustās garām! Tikai mazliet jāgrozās ap savu asi /šķiet ka viņi paši ar to būs uzoduši, bet anyway/ - tuvojoties tiem jābūt orientētiem ar poliem perpendikulāri kustībai, attālinoties - poliem jāstāv  uz vienas ass, kas iet caur abu magnētu centriem. Tb - viņiem jābūt daļēji brīvai kustībai. Ja pareizi sadzirdēju - slavenajā Perendeva Magnētu motorā tieši klakšķošā skaņa nāca no šiem kustīgajiem magnētiem. Par nožēlu tas rotors spējīgs klakšķēt, bet enerģiju radīt nevar. Jo lēnām, zaudējot inerci - apstājas. Bērnišķīgā domāšana enerģiju radīt nevar. Tas ir FAKTS.

Vēl labāk man patika Bedīni "izgudrojums". It sevišķi - shēma!!!
http://peswiki.com/energy/Directory:Bedini_SG
http://peswiki.com/index.php/Directory: ... :Schematic

Nu tieši ŠEIT Raimodiņš var izvērst savu semtehnikas didaktiku, ij kopā ar bērneļiem-iesācējiem noskaidrot:
a) kāpēc ritenis tiešām neapstājas
b) kāpēc uzlādējas akumulātors  BT1
c) kāpēc izlādējas akumulātors BT2
d) no kurienes ņemās enerģija, un vai mēs vispār iegūstam dajelkādu enerģiju.
iemesls - izgudrojuma sāls slēpjas tieši shēmā. Ja kādam ir sapratne par blokingģenerātoriem un/vai impulsu barošanas blokiem - ātri sapratīs kur sunc paracies.

----------


## Steorn

> *Nav starpības* - kādā veidā magnēti tiek tuvināti. Pa horizontāli vai pa vertikāli. Magnētiskais lauks mainās vienādi. Enerģija nepaliek nedz lielāka, nedz mazāka. Veinīgais, kas mainās - vertikāli paceļot  magnētu (smagumu) tiek darīts darbs. Un tieši tie arī ir tie mistiskie procenti, kas "nāk klāt". Un kuri uzrodas.... no paviršas eksperimenta būtības sapratnes un izveikšanas.  Ja mēs noliksim sistēmu guļus uz sāniem - nekādas "enerģijas starpības" netiks fiksētas.


 Izksatās ka tu pat neatvēri powerpoint failu, ja neievēroji mērījumi notika horizontālā plāksnē un gravitācijas ietekme noteikti tiktu pamanīta, jo eksperimentu sērija tika veikta nejau uz viena un tā paša galda vienā dienā bet vairākus gadus un dažādās vietās  ::  




> Vēl vairāk - iedomājies magnētus nevis kā kantainu klučus, bet kā apaļas lodes. Tad, varbūt, sapratīsi, ka kustības virziena nosaukumam "no sāniem" vai "uz augšu" nav nekādas jēgas. Ir tikai kustība "tuvāk" un "tālāk". Un viss.


 magnēti nav parasti kluči vai lodes, tiem piemīt magnetizācijas virziens, un tam ir ļoti svarīga nozīme šajā eksperimentā




> vienkārši magnētiem jākustās garām! Tikai mazliet jāgrozās ap savu asi /šķiet ka viņi paši ar to būs uzoduši, bet anyway/ - tuvojoties tiem jābūt orientētiem ar poliem perpendikulāri kustībai, attālinoties - poliem jāstāv  uz vienas ass, kas iet caur abu magnētu centriem. Tb - viņiem jābūt daļēji brīvai kustībai. Ja pareizi sadzirdēju - slavenajā Perendeva Magnētu motorā tieši klakšķošā skaņa nāca no šiem kustīgajiem magnētiem. Par nožēlu tas rotors spējīgs klakšķēt, bet enerģiju radīt nevar. Jo lēnām, zaudējot inerci - apstājas.


 Ideja ar 2 rotējošiem magnētiem arī varētu būt strādājoša kā arī daudzas citas variācijas, jautājums ir tikai par lietderības koeficientu, ja tas būs pārāk zems tad sistēma nestrādās. Katrā gadījumā jāsāk ar izpēti un mērījumiem.
Par PERENDEV, godīgi sakot man pašam ir ļoti lielas šaubas vai viņiem vispār kādreiz ir bijis kāds strādājošs magnētiskais motors, viņi man tiešām izskatās pēc scam afēras. 



> Kraapnieks(vai idiots) kedronists savus magneetinjus nepaarvieto pa pilnu ciklu.


 Dažreiz man pat negribas atbildēt cilvēkam, kurš kaut nedaudz padomātu ar galvu, nu kāda starpība vai cikls ir fiziski noslēgts vai nav ja mēs sākam un beidzam ārpus magnētiskā lauka, ko mums tagad nomērīt berzi  ja berze tāpat netiek ņemta vērā, nu pieskaitīsim 0, vieglāk tagad tev paliks   ::

----------


## zzz

> mēs sākam un beidzam ārpus magnētiskā lauka,


 Ubej sebja ap stenu, biedriiti steorn.  ::  Tavs "aarpus" magneetiskaa lauka buus bezgaliigaa attaalumaa.  ::  Ja tu grasies korekti integreet darbinju liidz bezgaliigam attaalumam un njemt veeraa arii magneetinju orientaaciju, tad, okei, uz priekshu. Tikai "ieguutaa" energjija rezultaataa smuki jauki kljuus par ekzakti 0%

>nu kāda starpība vai cikls ir fiziski noslēgts vai nav. 

Starpiiba parastaa, kuru neapjeedz ne beerninsh epis gaisiigajos dzineejos, ne biedriitis steorns 113% tachu nezkaadeelj tik un taa nestraadaajoshajos magneetos. Tu, biedriiti steorn, nevari uztaisiit dzineeju, kuram cikls nav nosleegts. Blondiiniskais piegaajiens "kaada starpiiba vai ir nosleegts vai nav" jau bija aprakstiits - taa ir kjiegjelju meshana zemee no deviitaa staava un neshana atpakalj tikai liidz treshajam - cikls nenosleegts, vot tikai nesanaak muuzhiigais dzineejs - kjiegjelji deviitajaa staavaa izbeidzas.  ::

----------


## Steorn

> Tavs "aarpus" magneetiskaa lauka buus bezgaliigaa attaalumaa.


 Par to ka spēks starp magnētiem ir apgriezti proporcionāls attāluma kvadrātam nezināji ? Tādu jēdienu kā mērījuma kļūda arī neesi nekad dzirdējis ? Cik tad tālu piedāvā mērīt ? Pat ja mērīsi vēl 10 metrus tālāk 13% nepārvērtīsies ne par 12% un ne par 14% tie paši 13% arī paliks, paskaties kau vai 49. un 50. slaidu un padomā cik lietderīgi būtu mērīt tālāk par 1,5 collām ja pat pie tāda attāluma spēks ir nesalīdzināmi mazāks. Ja papētīsi eksperimentam ir kāds cits trūkums - magnēta bīdāmās sliedes satur tēraudu kas iespējams ietekmēja mērījumus. Es tik varu piebilst to ko Steorn bieži saka - neticiet citu mērījumiem, veiciet paši savējos.

----------


## a_masiks

> magnēti nav parasti kluči vai lodes, tiem piemīt magnetizācijas virziens, un tam ir ļoti svarīga nozīme šajā eksperimentā


 Kāreiz ne. Magnetizācijas virziens šajos eksperimentos līdzvērtīgs magnētu pārvietošanai attālumā. Tb - magnētu orientācija ietekmē magnētisko lauku starp magnētiem. Tieši to pašu veic attāluma maiņa. Papildus varētu vēl izmantot dzelzs žalūzijas vai dzelzs magnētvadu, radot cieši noslēgtas magnētiskās sistēmas, kas krustojas šaurā telpas posmā. Ja beidz sev smadzenes čakarēt ar papildus mainīgajiem lielumiem - sistēmas efektivitāte būs nulle mīnus zudumi.





> Izksatās ka tu pat neatvēri powerpoint failu, ja neievēroji mērījumi notika horizontālā plāksnē un gravitācijas ietekme noteikti tiktu pamanīta, jo eksperimentu sērija tika veikta nejau uz viena un tā paša galda vienā dienā bet vairākus gadus un dažādās vietās


 kāreiz tieši uzmanīgi skatījos powerpoinu, meklējot tieši TEHNISKO PAMATOJUMU, nevis ekonomiskā efekta liriku mājsaimniecēm. Kāreiztur mērāmais galds tieši bija tāds- horizontāli viens spēks, *vertikāli* -cits.

----------


## Steorn

Šķiet ka tālākas diskusijas ir bezjēdzīgas, man ir skaidri redzams ka gan zzz gan a_masiks piekasās pie eksperimenta ne jau tāpēc ka viņiem nepatīk pats eksperiemts bet gan eksperimenta rezultāts, ja rezultāts būtu ar kopējo enerģiju 0 tad visi būtu laimīgi un teiktu ka eksperiments veikts nevainojami   ::  Tāda uzvedība ir tendencioza - rādi kaut vai jebkādus rezultātus, vienalga neticēsim  ::  Katram eksperimentam var atrast kur piekasīties ja baigi grib un šis nav tāds kurš būtu veikts "baigi ideāli", bet lūdzu veiciet paši savus mērījumus, skaidrs ka neveiksiet, jo visi redz uzskata mūžīgos dzinējus par pasakām, pat ja paši nomērītu un dabūtu neticamus rezultātus tāpat turpinātu apgalvot ka viss ir pasakas   ::

----------


## zzz

> Tādu jēdienu kā mērījuma kļūda arī neesi nekad dzirdējis, biedriiti steorn ???


 Dabiski ka meeriijuma kljuudas - onkuliitis sameerija speekus kaa jau nu prata, sasummeeja galiigu punktu skaitu reaala integraalja vietaa un tur arii dabuja savu rezultaata kjuudu par 13%, parasta lieta.  ::  Paskaties studentu laboratorijas darbus - tur shaadi sasniegumi gadaas regulaari. Tikai atkariibaa no pasniedzeeja piekasiiguma par lielaam neprecizitaateem var dabuut samazinaatu atziimi. ( jaaa, taa tiek nezheeliigi apspiesti jau saknee daudzi desmiti potenciaalo muuzhiigo dzineeju un citu jaunatklaajumu fizikaa.  ::  )

Heh, beidzot izskjirstiiju to powerpointu liidz galam - tur bij dazhnedazhaadi humori - kedronists ta apmeeram raimondinja tipa tipinsh  ::  - tas ir, apguvis pamiikstu biologa/psihologa utml izgliitiibu, uz vecumdienaam sagaajis sviestaa un magneetiski muuzhiigos dzineejus saacis izgudrot. Taa gadaas, ja fizikaa nji bum bum. Vprochem joprojaam paliek abi varianti - iespeejams shis taa arii sveeti tic saviem paskjiibajiem meeriijumiem un tieshaam nihrena nemaak integreet (biologs galu galaa, tiem gadaas probleeminjas), iespeejams - piepelnaas onkuls ar apzinaatu lohu kraapshanu (jaaskataas kaa tur ar taas vinja muuzhiigo dzineeju firmeles finanseejuma avotiem, hmmm, hmmm)

Cits humors - oiiiii, saziimeetaa eksperimentaalaa ieriice bija smagsvara analfabeetisma paraugs (jaaa, izgliitiiba onkulim biologa, var redzeet ka no fizikas un racionaalas eksperimenta plaanoshanas staav taalu taalu) Najezds konkreeti par to ka 100% dzelzhaini magneetelim kas piekaarts pie dinamometra ne pa kaadaam slieciiteem nav jaaslidinaas, bet ir jaabuut fikseetam, bet jaapaarvieto otrs magneets - onkuls pats aiz sava anafabeetisma pietaisiija sev klaat kljuudas saistiibaa ar berzi. Ne nu ka tas bija izskjiroshais, bet raksturo. Kaa arii - paaardon, kaapeec tur bija maakslinieciskas magneetu fotograafijas dazhaadaas pozaas un shaushaliigie grafiki par naftas lietoshanu, bet hmmm hmmm eksperimentaalaa iekaarta bija *ziimeeta*, nevis nofotografeeta?? 

Redz, biedriiti steorn , ielaago un centies beidzot apjeegt - muuzhiigaa dzineeja darbiibas pieraadiijums ir darbojoshs muuzhiigais dzineejs.  ::  Visaadi neejoshi pusfabrikaati, soliijumi "tuuliit tuuliit buus", konspiraacijas "es nekaa neteikshu, viss slepens", defektiivas teorijas un powerpointi ar animeetaam bildiiteem absoluuti neskaitaas - ja nav straadaajosha dzineeja - baibai cieniitais, jums jaatgriezhas ciitiigaak pastraadaat laboratorijaa, nevis publiska muldeeshana (lohu kraapshana) jaataisa.

----------


## zzz

> rādi kaut vai jebkādus rezultātus,


 nu bet plz, biedriiti steorn, raadi rezultaatu - muuzhiigo dzineeju, kursh ciitiigi griezhas un razho energjiju. Ir taads? Ja nav, nu tad nekaa, cauri bazaari. Kaut vai jebkaadi rezultaati nahren nav vajadziigi, tos, kas negriezhas, driiksti patureet pie sevis, pie paareejiem slepenajiem nosleepumiem.  :: 

>Šķiet ka tālākas diskusijas ir bezjēdzīgas

Tas tev jau tika pateikts vairaakas lapas atpakalj - kameer biedriitis steorns nedemonstrees straadaajoshu magneetisko muuzhiigo dzineeju, tikmeer vinja izrunaashanaas "aaah, uuuuh, tas viss noteikti darbojas" ir pilniigi bezjeedziigas.

----------


## Steorn

> Tas tev jau tika pateikts vairaakas lapas atpakalj - kameer biedriitis steorns nedemonstrees straadaajoshu magneetisko muuzhiigo dzineeju, tikmeer vinja izrunaashanaas "aaah, uuuuh, tas viss noteikti darbojas" ir pilniigi bezjeedziigas.


 Interesanti kurā brīdī tu sāksi ticēt ka magnētiskie mūžīģais dzinēji ir iespējami ? Ja parādīšu video - domāju ka tāpat neticēsi, parādīšu reāli - arī neticēsi, lai ticētu nepieciešams veikt arī pašu magnētu pārbaudi - vai tie laika gaitā neizmainās utt vai varbūt enerģija nāk no apkārtējās vides, atkal mērījumi un atkal būs tas pats, zzz apgalvos ka mērījumi nav veikti pareizi un visi apkārt ir lohi   ::

----------


## zzz

biedriiti steorn, reaals dzelziishos salikts un darbojoshs aparaatelis buutu saakuma punkts. Tad protams buutu jaaturpina ar shii aparaata darbiibas pamatojumu un neatkariigu izgatavoshanu/apstiprinaashanu.

Taatad - tev ir straadaajoshs dzineejs, ko demonstreet realitaatee? Ja nav, saldu dusu, tavas tukshaas runas ir bezjeedziigas. 

Kaa arii maza pieziime - tev biedriiti steorn laikam ir uztveres un saprashanas defekti. Par lohiem dotaas diskusijas kontekstaa nepavisam netiek saukti visi, kaa tu atkaartoti to apgalvo. Par lohiem tiek saukti tie, kuri izgliitiibas defektu deelj tic magneetiskajiem muuzhiigajiem dzineejiem un dazhaadiem kraapniekkantoriem, kas tos propagandee. Taapeec, biedriiti steorn, tu vari buut mieriigs - tu nepavisam nepiederi pie "visiem", tu piederi pie shauraakas grupinjas - taas, kura lohi.  ::

----------


## zzz

> Interesanti kurā brīdī tu sāksi ticēt ka magnētiskie mūžīģais dzinēji ir iespējami ?


 Veel tev, biedriiti steorn, sheitan ir visai defektiivs pats koncepts. "ticeet" - tas, pardon, attiecas uz religjijaam. Zinaatnee un tehnikaa ar "ticeeshanu" nav ieteicams nodarboties, tur lieto citus jeedzienus, zinaat, pieraadiit, uttt. Apjeedz starpiibu?

----------


## Steorn

> Veel tev, biedriiti steorn, sheitan ir visai defektiivs pats koncepts. "ticeet" - tas, pardon, attiecas uz religjijaam. Zinaatnee un tehnikaa ar "ticeeshanu" nav ieteicams nodarboties, tur lieto citus jeedzienus, zinaat, pieraadiit, uttt. Apjeedz starpiibu?


 Šķiet ka šajā gadījumā tu esi daudz ticīgāks par mani, kurš tad no mums tic ka fizikas pamati ir stabili un enerģijas nezūdamības likums nu nekādi nav apgāžams   ::  Es piemēram savu pārliecību pamatoju ar eksperimentāliem datiem, un tavi izteikumi ir tīri fanātiski

----------


## zzz

> Es piemēram savu pārliecību pamatoju ar eksperimentāliem datiem,


 
0 bitu eksperimentaalu datu no biedriisha steorna. Shis ir piekjerts klajos rupjos melos.


Veel taads smuks humors - no sava agraakaa posta shis ir izediteejis aaraa smuko tekstinju, kuraa izrunaajaas, ka slepenos kantora steorna datus izpaust netaisaas. Okei, biedriiti steorn, turpmaak buus ciitiigaak jaacitee tavas domu peerles, lai tev atkal rocinjas neniezeetu dzeest aaraa savus skandalozaakos bazaarinjus.

----------


## a_masiks

> Šķiet ka šajā gadījumā tu esi daudz ticīgāks par mani, kurš tad no mums tic ka fizikas pamati ir stabili un enerģijas nezūdamības likums nu nekādi nav apgāžams  Es piemēram savu pārliecību pamatoju ar eksperimentāliem datiem, un tavi izteikumi ir tīri fanātiski


 1)fizikas likumi ir PIERĀDĪTI. Eksperimentāli, teorētiski. Teorija saskan ar praksi. Katru reizi sākt ar Ņūtona ābolu un Kopernika mehāniku, pierādīt un pamatot nav racionāli.
Ticība BEZ pierādījumiem kā reiz ir to oponentu pusē, kas fano par mūžīgo dzinēju. Te ir divas dažādas premisas - ticība reiz pierādītiem un nemainīgiem, pārbaudāmiem likumiem, un ticība vīzijai "cik labi būtu, ja tā būtu".
Ja pirmajā mums jārēķinās ar jau esošajiem likumiem, tie jāpielieto šo likumsakarību iespēju robežās, tad otrajā gadījumā notiek realitātes filtrēšana pēc pazīmes -patīk/nepatīk. Tb- nu baigi gribās lai mums ir 100% tvaika mašīna - ignorējam papa Karno likumus, izbīdām savas teorijas pēc principa - man tie prcenti labāk patīk. Baigi gribās aizmukt no enerģetiskās krīzes smagās realitātes - ignorējam termodinamikas likumus, un izbīdām teorijas par mūžigiem dzinējiem. Ne jau tāpēc ka tie ir reāli, bet tāpēc ka patīk.

2)kā reiz ar eksperimentālajiem datiem šeit netika pierādīta mūzīgā dzinēja iespējamība. Izpētot kādas magnētiskās sistēmas spēkus atkarībā no magnētu attāluma un novietojuma un stiprinājuma - tas vēl nav mūžīgais dzinējs. Gluži tāpat, kā slavenā kapilārā spēka izmantošana mūžīgā ūdensdzirnu dzinēja radīšanā. Mūžīgā dzinēja eksperimentālie dati ir-  kaut vai ratiņš, kurš pats griežas vairākus mēnešus no vietas, bez jaudas pievadīšanas no ārpuses un nesamazinot griešanās ātrumu. Tb-reāls mūžīgais dzinējs. 
Var, protams pamatot ka arī ķlūdaina premissa var novest pie kāda pozitīva rezultāta. Alķīmija, piemēram, radīja ķīmijas zinātni. Bet manuprāt magnētisms ir izpētīts pirms pāris gadsimtiem. Atklāt no jauna elektromagnētisko indukciju būtu patīkami, bet manuprāt nelietderīgi.

----------


## dmd

jautājums Steornam. 
kā tev liekas, kāds ir iemesls visiem šiem mūžīgo dzinēju konstruktoriem ar strādājošiem modeļiem meklēt finansējumu?
viņiem tak ir kautkādi prototipi, kaut maziņi? nu sāc ar mazumiņu, šūknē iekšā kilovatu, saņem 300 vatus pa brīvu. acīmredzams navars.

es gan nepriekritīšu zzz un a_masikam par ticību. manuprāt arī zinātne pa lielām šaibām ir ticība, jo sevišķi sākot ar cilvēkiem, kas nevar tieši novērot procesus. 
nu jā, ir mums paātrinātājs, forši, elektroni skrien, sitās, anihilējas utt. gudri vīriņi to sasien kopā loģiskās sistēmās, skaisti.
no otras puses, ne mēs elektronu redzējuši, ne kvarku. viss, kas ir - bildītes un strīpiņas internetā. bet mēs ticam, ka tādi ir, redzam efektu monitorā, zinam, ka tur elektronu, kūlis "zīmē" tos pašus burtiņus, ko patreiz lasi, taču ļoti iespējams, ka tik ierastie monitori darbojas uz melno maģiju un kāds adepts *visu to uzbūvi arī var loģiski izskaidrot savas sistēmas ietvaros*, tur kautkāda miniatūro gnomu armija skrien un zīmē ar mazām otiņām, vai kautkas tāds. un arī šis adepts var uzbūvēt ekrānu, jo viņam ir zināmi pilnīgi precīzi mazo gnomu uzvešanās likumi, taču skaidrojumi ir radikāli atšķirīgi. sasodīts, lielākā daļa cilvēku pat nezin, kā strādā mobilais telefons, priekšmets, ko viņi lieto ikdienā.

ar to es negribēju censties apgāzt  zinātni, tikai norādīt, ka piekrišana tai ir tāds pats ticības akts, ka ticēsana mazajiem gnomiem,  kas skrien un zīmē. beigu beigās nepavisam ne tik sen doma, ka saule riņķo apkārt zemei arī šķita visnotaļ loģiska un normāla. beigu beigās tas, ko mēs katru dienu novērojam liecina tieši par to.

----------


## a_masiks

> es gan nepriekritīšu zzz un a_masikam par ticību. manuprāt arī zinātne pa lielām šaibām ir ticība, jo sevišķi sākot ar cilvēkiem, kas nevar tieši novērot procesus. 
> nu jā, ir mums paātrinātājs, forši, elektroni skrien, sitās, anihilējas utt. gudri vīriņi to sasien kopā loģiskās sistēmās, skaisti.


 lai piekristu vai noliegtu kaut ko saistībā ar ticību - jānoskaidro un jāvienojas - ko mēs saprotam ar jēdzienu ticība.
Tjip - vai tu tici, ka 2x2=4? Un kāpēc tici, ka Pi=3.14159265  un nevis vienkārši 3?
Sarunu valodā vārdam 'ticība" parasti neliek klāt pašu ticības objektu, pēc noklusējuma saprotot to kā ticību reliģiskām premissām vai kaut kam tādam....
Pamatā gan ticība ir kādu pieņemumu aka premisu pieņemšana par patiesām, par patiesību...

Nu un te ir tā premissu atšķirība - es ar zzz pieņemu, ka zināmās un pierādītās likumsakarības ir patiesas. Steorns tām netic. Bet pieņem ka magnētiskais mūžīgais dzinējs ir reāls. Teorētiski mums nebūtu iespējas savstarpēji pierādīt savas patiesības, ja vien abas premissas nebalstītos fizikā. Fizika, kā zinātne var izšķirt - kuram ir patiesība. Manuprāt izņemot populistiskus saukļus un *teorētiski nepamatotu* magnētu spēka mērījumu, Steornam nekā cita nav.
Zinātne dod reālas, izmantojamas TEHNOLOĢIJAS. Ārī tas atšķir zinātni no reliģijas. Kā arī ir indikātors zinātnes patiesumam. Tas attiecas gan uz mūžīgo dzinēju, gan elektroniem, gan hadroniem, gan magnētiem.

----------


## a_masiks

> taču ļoti iespējams, ka tik ierastie monitori darbojas uz melno maģiju un kāds adepts visu to uzbūvi arī var loģiski izskaidrot savas sistēmas ietvaros, tur kautkāda miniatūro gnomu armija skrien un zīmē ar mazām otiņām, vai kautkas tāds. un arī šis adepts var uzbūvēt ekrānu, jo viņam ir zināmi pilnīgi precīzi mazo gnomu uzvešanās likumi, taču skaidrojumi ir radikāli atšķirīgi. sasodīts, lielākā daļa cilvēku pat nezin, kā strādā mobilais telefons, priekšmets, ko viņi lieto ikdienā.


 Vot, tieši tur tā lieta, ka melnās maģijas adepti nevar uzbūvēt ne tikai ekrānu, bet pat savai maģijai piesaistīt reāli strādājošu tehnoloģiju. Neizpaužās nedz likumsakarības, nedz atkārtojamība, kas tehnoloģijai ir būtisks parametrs.

----------


## Epis

11 dienas man nebīj interneta un te tāds progress jau noticis forumā  :: . 

Beidzot izlasīju visu topiku un apstījos to powerpoint magnētu matreāls par tiem magnētiem, un pietuvināšanās spēku no sāniem, un priekšas ir reāls, proti es agrāk kad tiko sāku pētīt to lietu un ar FEA softu iemodelēju magnētus un to magnētiskos laukus dabūju līdzīgus rezultātus, es toreiz (pirms 2gadiem laikam) pat uztaisīju video animāicju kur saliku iekšā paātrinājuma vērtības grafiku un ar FEA NASTRAN simulātoru tapa mazs video klipiņš  ::  kas parāda mūžigā dzinēja eksistenci, pie nosacījuma ja FEA MAGNET simulātor proga nemelo.

[attachment=1:2rycdbl0]Magnets NASTRAN video.comp2.JPG[/attachment:2rycdbl0]
[attachment=0:2rycdbl0]magnetscut2.JPG[/attachment:2rycdbl0]

šeit potams tiem kuri grib strīdēties vaidzēs strīdēties ar fiziķiem kas rakstījuši to MAGNET programmu, ja kas man tagat ir Ansys 11 FEA multi fiziskais simulātrs tur laikam ka magnētismu arī varēja modelēt, vismaz man ir plāns pamodelēt nākotnē to savu Haļavno siltuma dzinēju un to Gāzu tempertūr, spiedien svārstības, (pagaidām es to progu tā apgūstu tākā tik ātri tās lietas nenotiek) 

Par magnētiem tad es protams vaig eksperimentālu modeli kas tad pateiktu vai tā teorija ir patiesa vai tomēr nepatiesa.

Man pagaidām izņemot soļu motora + pāšlodētā Htilta draivera ar curent sense rezultoriem un kādas Fpga,MCU plates nekā nav, ja ar to kautko var izeksperimentēt (kādu magnētisko fiču), tad esu gatavs fiski kautko iemēģinat  ::  


Ja kas pamanījāt ka TEvālo tagat tirgojās pa 1.3Ls CortexM3 32bit procis (lētāk nekā 8bit PICi un AVR  ::  ) pa šito tagat varētu uzrakstīt vienu slavas rakstu apmēram tā: 
Kā 32bit proči saliek 8bitniekus, pēc price,performance vietējo veikalu mērogā  ::  
(labi ka es tagat iemācījos kodēt ar C tos ARM pročus.

----------


## zzz

Bazarchiki par Luminaara procesoriem shai topikaa buutu lieki, kaa arii biedri epi, nevajag rakstiit slavas rakstinju, pacenties paarmainjas peec uzrakstiit objektiivu analiizi.

----------


## Delfins

> Kā 32bit proči saliek 8bitniekus, pēc price,performance vietējo veikalu mērogā


 klasiskais "lielgabals pa zvirbuļiem"... Epis vēl nav pamodies no bezgalīga sapņa.

----------


## Epis

labas ziņas magnētu fanātiem es ieliku to savu magnētu FEA dinamiskās simulācijas rezultāta vidaku YY.lv serverī tagat varat apskatīt, vidaks ir īs 4.5Mb kvalitāte tāda pašvaka kā jau fočuka kamerai šitas tika taisīts baigi sen 
šeit download links
http://yy.lv/download.php?f=167853   Magnētiskā motora video  :: 

bet par to savu teorīju ka magnēts ir energoģenerātors es domas nēsu mainījis, un tas ka neviens nevar izskaidrot no kurienes magnēts ņem enerģiju magnētiskā lauka uzturēšanai nav mana problēma, un man tas arī īpaši neintresē galvneais ir fakts, ka pastāv magnētiskais lauks kurš bez enerģijas pievades pastāvēt fiziski nevar, līdz ar to jebkurš elements kurš ģenerē magne'tisko lauku, bez jebkādas zināmās enerīgjas pievades ir energoģenerātors, ja atklās nokurienes tas magnēts ņem to enerģiju tad varēs saukt to par X nezināmās enerģijas transformātoru magnētiskajā enreģijā. tāda ir mana filozofija un koncepcija, kas manprāt ir ļoti loģiska, un pat pārāk loģiska,primitīva lai tiktu apšaubīta.  ::

----------


## Steorn

> labas ziņas magnētu fanātiem es ieliku to savu magnētu FEA dinamiskās simulācijas rezultāta vidaku YY.lv serverī tagat varat apskatīt, vidaks ir īs 4.5Mb kvalitāte tāda pašvaka kā jau fočuka kamerai šitas tika taisīts baigi sen


 Pirmais simulācijas trūkums - cikls nav noslēgts, cikls ir jānoslēdz vai nu arī sākums un beigas jābūt pietiekoši tālu no magnētiem, nezinu cik labs simulators tas ir, vai piemēram tur ir ieprogrammēta histerēzes funkcija - vai magnēta magnētiskais lauks (B) reaģē uz apkārtējo lauku (H) vai arī tas ir konstants ? Ja pirmais logs if force un otrais ir enerģija tad es skaidri redzu ka kaut kas tur nav riktīgi force logā sākums un beigas jābūt 0 kas pakāpeniski mainās, nevis strauji apraujas.

----------


## Steorn

> lbet par to savu teorīju ka magnēts ir energoģenerātors es domas nēsu mainījis, un tas ka neviens nevar izskaidrot no kurienes magnēts ņem enerģiju magnētiskā lauka uzturēšanai nav mana problēma, un man tas arī īpaši neintresē galvneais ir fakts, ka pastāv magnētiskais lauks kurš bez enerģijas pievades pastāvēt fiziski nevar, līdz ar to jebkurš elements kurš ģenerē magne'tisko lauku, bez jebkādas zināmās enerīgjas pievades ir energoģenerātors, ja atklās nokurienes tas magnēts ņem to enerģiju tad varēs saukt to par X nezināmās enerģijas transformātoru magnētiskajā enreģijā. tāda ir mana filozofija un koncepcija, kas manprāt ir ļoti loģiska, un pat pārāk loģiska,primitīva lai tiktu apšaubīta.


 Vispārībā es tev piekrītu (kaut gan sākumā man likās ka kaut kāds sakars tam ir ar Nēteres teoriju un laiku). Es savukārt šito domu varu papildināt - magnēts var uzmangnetizēt dzelžus un citus feromangētiķus neskaitāmas reizes praktiski neko nezaudējot no sava sākotnējā magnētiskā lauka, atšķirībā no elektromagnēta.

----------


## vecteevs

abiem inovatoriem silti ieteicams atkārtot fizikas definīcijas. Sākumam pietiktu  apjēgt  kas ir darbs un enerģija.

----------


## Steorn

> abiem inovatoriem silti ieteicams atkārtot fizikas definīcijas. Sākumam pietiktu  apjēgt  kas ir darbs un enerģija.


 Es epja izteicienu par magnētu kā enerģijas ģeneratoru uztveru tīri kā aforismu, ne jau viss jāuzrver burtiskā nozīmē   ::  Es ceru ka Epis labi saprot kas ir darbs un enerģija .

----------


## a_masiks

> Es *ceru* ka Epis labi saprot kas ir darbs un enerģija


 Cerība -  lielisks, ciets un pamatots arguments teorētiskos strīdos. Es pat stipri šaubos vai pats Steorns TO saprot...

[quote="Steorn"]Es savukārt šito domu varu papildināt - magnēts var uzmangnetizēt dzelžus un citus feromangētiķus neskaitāmas reizes praktiski neko nezaudējot no sava sākotnējā magnētiskā lauka, atšķirībā no elektromagnēta.[quote]
A ko nozīmē "uzmagnetizēt"? Kā tas izpaužas magnētam un kā elektromagnētam?

----------


## zzz

Kljuudaini ceri, biedriiti steorn  :: 

Jautaajumaa par magneeta, kas karaajas pie lustras, pastraadaato darbu, biedriitim steornam un biedriitim epim ir, hmmm, stipri atskjiriigi viedoklji.

Un ko es dzirdu, biedriitis steorns saacis nosleegtu ciklu piesaukt. Oioioi. Nu un ja kedronista magneetu biidiishanu nomodelee pa nosleegtu ciklu, ciiiik tev tur procentinji milzu energjijas sanaak, biedriiti steorn?

----------


## Epis

par to kur kā es to modelešanu taisīju lasi tajā pirmsākuma fizmat forumā 
 vis toreiz sākās  13.08.2006 14:50 
http://fizmati.lv/forums/showthread.php?tid=1026&page=1

un modelēšana tapa tā ka es paņēmu tos kustīgā magnēta spēka vektoru  datus no MAGNET progas kur modleju tos 4 mangētus

3 magnētu kombināciju kur 1 magnēts kustās paralēli citiem 2viem tie spēka pievilkšanās vektori izskatās sādi:


bet tajā simulācijā es Nastran progā vienkārši ieliku to ģemetrisko magnētu modeli un ieliku to spēka vektoru tabulu lai redzētu vai gala rezultātā es iegūstu pozitīvu paātrināju, proti programma tika izmantota lai man pašam nevaidzētu rēķināt tos paātrinājumus, un summēt tur vissu ( tagat iespējams ka es varētu to pats arī aprēķināt bet toriez 2006 gadā es tik gudrs vēl nebūju).
grafiks par labi ir mangēta kustības ātrums kas kā redzams sākumā ir 0 un izejot cauri 3 magnētiem (atņemot 3 magnēta bremzēšanu joprojām ir pozitīvs, un tā līkne tālāk neiet jo vienkārši nav jēga turpināt to simulāciju līdz bezgalīgiem lielumiem, jo ātrums tāpat nesamazināsies un tā ir iegūtā haļavnā enerģija. 

par tām magnētu parametru vērtībām un kā tā MAGNET proga modelē tos spēkus būs jāskatās tev pašam, man galvenais kas intresēja ir tie spēka vektori un es nēmu tikai 1nu no 3 vektoru (x,y,z) datus, ja tajā PDF par to magnētu sānisko pievilkšanu un vertikālo pievilkšanu ir taisnība tad tā patiešām varētu būt jo šī mana simulētā situācija parāda tieši to pašu efektu proti ir starpība starp sānisko pievilkšanu un vertikālo. 

Un es uzskaut ka šis mans modelis ar 3 apakšējiem magnētiem ir ar noslēgtu ciklu jo ir 3 magnēti un kad virsējais aiziet līdz 2 magnētam tad situācija ir kā noslēgtā ciklā, proti priekšā un aizmugurē ir vēl viens magnēts līdz ar to šo situāciju varētu turpināt bezgalīgi (uztaisīt šādu magne'tisko noslēgtu apli kur virsējais magnēts ietu parinķi ar mūžigu pozitīvu paātrinājumu. tā rāda manas modelis un ja programma nemelo tad tā tas arī ir.   ::  

šeit ZZZ ir liela problēma apšaubīt manu modeli, jo tad viņam ir jāstrīdās ar programmas izstrādātajiem un domāju ka tur to progu ir veidojuši labu labie fiziķi, magnētisma eksperti, es tikai izmantoju viņu intelektuālo potenciālu un intrumentus (lai gan pats nevella nezinu) 

internetā var atrast arī citas magnētisko lauku modelešānas progas un cik esu goglējis viņas uzrāda tādas pašas Free enerģy ģenerātor uzbūves iespējamību tākā šeit ir nopietna dilēma, starp to ko rāda programmas, un to ko runā fiziķi kas tās programmas būvē !!

----------


## jeecha

Un liidz shim nevienam muuzhiigo dzineeju taapat uztaisiit nav izdevies... un ASV patentu birojs nemaz neizskata muuzhiigaa dzineeja patenta pieteikumu bez straadaajosha prototipa  ::

----------


## zzz

> (uztaisīt šādu magne'tisko noslēgtu apli kur virsējais magnēts ietu parinķi ar mūžigu pozitīvu paātrinājumu. tā rāda manas modelis un ja programma nemelo tad tā tas arī ir.


 Programma domaajams ka arii nemaz iipashi nemelo, tas kas sheitan samuldeejies ir biedriitis epis. Aiz vinja hrenovenjkij sajeegas par elementaaraam fizikas lietaam, kaa jau parasti.  ::  Tavi triis uz taisnes novietotie magneeti nepavisam nav tas pats kaa pa rinjkji novietoti, kur tu sacereejies muuzhiigo paatrinaajumu ieguut. 

>šeit ZZZ ir liela problēma apšaubīt manu modeli, jo tad viņam ir jāstrīdās ar programmas izstrādātajiem un domāju ka tur to progu ir veidojuši labu labie fiziķi, magnētisma eksperti, es tikai izmantoju viņu intelektuālo potenciālu un intrumentus (lai gan pats nevella nezinu) 

Sheit absoluuti nav nekaadas probleemas. Sachaklojies biedriiti epi un uztaisi savu magneetu rimbulja modeli - ja modeleeshanas zofts straadaa korekti, tur tu dabuusi videejo pirkstu, nevis muuzhiigo paatrinaajumu, elementaari. Un jaa, kaa tu pats pilniigi pareizi pieziimeeji, tu nevella nezini.  ::  

Kaartiibas labad pastaasti arii biedriitim steornam, kaa tur ir ar magneeta, kursh karaajas pie lustras, paveikto darbu. Citaadi vinsh pats domaa, ka magneets tur absoluuti nekaadu darbu neveic, un vinsh cer, ka tev arii piemiit kaut kaadi tamliidziigi uzskati. Skaidriibai jaabuut, taapeec uzraksti gan, kaa tur iisti ir, nebuutu slikti ar konkreetiem cipariem par darba lielumu un to pamatojumu.

----------


## Steorn

> 3 magnētu kombināciju kur 1 magnēts kustās paralēli citiem 2viem tie spēka pievilkšanās vektori izskatās sādi:


 Kaut kas nav riktīgi ar šito spēka grafiku, vai nu visa līkne ir pozitīvajā apgabalā vai nu es neredzu horizontālo "0" asi, tik labs rezultāts ka kinētiskā enerģija visu laiku aug reāli nav iespējams vismaz šitādā vienkāršā konfigurācijā. Tāpat ir ļoti nekorekti sākt jau magnētiskajā laukā, tev jāsāk 0 laukā un jābeidz 0 laukā, vari piešķirt tam magnētam kurš kustas sākotnējo ātrumu ja tas nesāk kustēties pats (jāskatās kā darbojas tavs simulators)




> programma tika izmantota lai man pašam nevaidzētu rēķināt tos paātrinājumus, un summēt tur vissu ( tagat iespējams ka es varētu to pats arī aprēķināt bet toriez 2006 gadā es tik gudrs vēl nebūju)


 Iesaku izmantot excel (vai OO Calc ja lieto Linux), no simulatora importē vai iekopē ar roku attāluma/spēka grafiku, nointegrēt un dabūt kinētisko enerģiju var jau excelī un dabūt smukus grafikus, vēl varētu importēt Bt, Br, Ht un Hr tos vienmēr ir interesanti papētīt,  bet tas jāskatās vai to var dabūt laukā no simulatora.




> par tām magnētu parametru vērtībām un kā tā MAGNET proga modelē tos spēkus būs jāskatās tev pašam, man galvenais kas intresēja ir tie spēka vektori un es nēmu tikai 1nu no 3 vektoru (x,y,z) datus, ja tajā PDF par to magnētu sānisko pievilkšanu un vertikālo pievilkšanu ir taisnība tad tā patiešām varētu būt jo šī mana simulētā situācija parāda tieši to pašu efektu proti ir starpība starp sānisko pievilkšanu un vertikālo.


 Nu man jau pašam tas neīpaši interesē, varu tikai pateikt ja B netiek simulēts atkarībā no H (nav histerēzes funkcijas) tad nekas nesanāks, simulators ir sviežams laukā.




> Un es uzskaut ka šis mans modelis ar 3 apakšējiem magnētiem ir ar noslēgtu ciklu


 Skaidri redzams ka simulācija sākas nenulles laukā, no tā rodas sākotnējais paātrinājums, no šādas simulācijas nekādus secinājumus izdarīt nevar.

----------


## Steorn

> Un liidz shim nevienam muuzhiigo dzineeju taapat uztaisiit nav izdevies... un ASV patentu birojs nemaz neizskata muuzhiigaa dzineeja patenta pieteikumu bez straadaajosha prototipa


 Nu es skaidri zinu ka tavs apgalvojums ir nepatiess. Pareizāk būtu teikt ka *tu nezini* nevienu gadījumu kad būtu uztaisīts kāds strādājošs mūžīgais dzinējs   ::

----------


## jeecha

Kameer nav vispaariigi pieraadiits ka tavs dzineejs straadaa, driiksti vinju iebaazt tur kur saule nespiid...

----------


## zzz

> Nu es skaidri zinu ka tavs apgalvojums ir nepatiess. Pareizāk būtu teikt ka *tu nezini* nevienu gadījumu kad būtu uztaisīts kāds strādājošs mūžīgais dzinējs


 Heh, biedriitis steorns atkal puuderee smadzenes lohiem ar maajieniem par savaam ezoteeriski slepenajaam zinaashanaam par stradaajoshajiem muuzhiigajiem dzineejiem, kuras vinsh nevienam neteiks. Vieniigaa probleema ka atbilstoshi ticiigu lohu sheit ir sameeraa maz (epis, raimondinsh, veel arii darvins tur kaut ko iipatneeju pazinjoja, varbuut veel kaads). Normaala cilveeka reakcija ir - vai nu atbildi biedriiti steorn par saviem gnjiloj bazaariem, vai arii tinies nahren. IRL vechu kompaanijaa tu veel arii riskeetu vieplii norauties.  ::

----------


## dmd

> Nu es skaidri zinu ka tavs apgalvojums ir nepatiess.


 tākā joprojām spēkā ir apstāklis, ka teju vienīgais, kam ir vērtība ir enerģija, saki nu, kurš tad ir jaunais pasaules valdnieks?

----------


## Steorn

Apskatījos to MagNet Trial versiju, tas kas mums interesē (histerēzes funkcija) trial variantā diemžēl nav pieejama, tā ka MagNet mums neder ja vien nav full version. Es ieteiktu izmantot FEMM kas ir bezmaksas produkts http://femm.foster-miller.net/wiki/HomePage tam ir diezgan sarežģīta skripta valoda (lua) bet kad iebrauc tad daudz ko var izdarīt, piemēram palaid skriptu, nosimulē 1 apgriezienu (360 grādus) un rezultātu pats skripts izvada failā. Ja proti programmēt tad pat var modificēt FEMM programmu (ir pieejams sourcecode) lai tas atbalstītu arī magnētisko viskozitāte, tam gan būs nepieciešami reāli mērījumi lai pareizi uzprogrammēt šādu funkciju. Vienīgais kas pietrūkst FEMM tas ir 3D simulators, cik esmu meklējis jēdzīgu freeware vai opensource 3D magnētisko simulatoru neviens vēl nav uztaisījis.

----------


## Lauris112

Labvakar! Diskusija te ir veca nēsmu diemžēl visu pārskatījis.
Bet te ir viens video, kurš man šķiet interesants un relatīvi viegli uztaisīt un pārbaudīt:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--TNuNACvgg
 Jūs nēsat kāds jau ar to saskārušies? 
Ko Jūs domājat vipār par Андрей Тиртха raidījumiem youtubē ?

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Šī diskusija ir apjukušu cilvēku neproduktīva saruna. Tāpēc ari ir pie beztēmas.

----------


## Jurkins

Nu uztaisi un pārbaudi (tas tak relatīvi vienkārši). Un kad būsi atteicies no Sadales tīklu pakalpojumiem, tad padalīsies ar emocijām.

----------

